# The Cubing Z-League



## Zain_A24 (Jun 1, 2020)

Spoiler: Introduction



The Leagues

Hello Everyone,

Since the "Ultimate Cubing League" has already been received very well, it would be great to have this format accessible for a wider range of cubers.

"The Leagues" (will probably have a name change) is a competition similar to that of the Weekly Comp, in which scrambles are posted and completed with times sent.

There will be several leagues

Bronze League
Silver League
Gold League
Platinum League

Competitors will be initially placed in one of the leagues based on solve times. Leagues will span over several weeks and a winner will be determined.

The top 5 (subject to change depending on number of cubers) of the Bronze, Silver and Gold leagues are promoted and the bottom 5 of the Platinum, Gold and Silver leagues will be relegated after the season comes to an end.

The winner of the Platinum League will have the bragging rights of "Ultimate Champion" and cubers at slower times (such as people like myself) will also be competing with people within their range, promoting healthy competition.

The style will be that of The Ultimate Cubing League, but received many responses from cubers who aren't quite at the range specified and I wanted to make a competition accessible to them. Since I have already put the time into making the visuals and automated Excel spreadsheets, I thought it would not require any extra effort to run.

Further details to follow.





Spoiler: Scrambles - QUALIFYING






Spoiler: 2x2



*2x2*
1 - U R F2 U' R2 F R2 U2 R'
2 - U F' U2 R2 U' R U2 F R
3 - R2 U' R' F2 U2 R F R' U2
4 - U2 R' F2 R U R' U' R U
5 - F2 U2 R2 F U F' R' U2 R2





Spoiler: 3x3



*3x3*
1 - L2 B' R' L2 U2 R2 F2 B' R' F U2 F B2 R L' U F' R D L R2 F' U2 F2 L'
2 - D' F' U2 D2 B' U D2 B F' R' D B U2 D R' F2 L D L2 D2 L U D' L' U
3 - B R' D L2 U' L' D2 U' L B2 F2 D2 R2 U2 D R2 L' F D2 R2 L F D F B
4 - F' R' U2 F B2 D2 B2 L' R B2 F2 R' F' R2 F' D L' B F D2 F' L2 B' L2 B2
5 - U' B' R2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' L B2 L2 R2 U' B' R' B R2 D2 B L' D' R2 U R' D2





Spoiler: 4x4



*4x4*
1 - R' D' R U' B L' U2 R2 B R' D2 F2 B2 U' R2 F2 U L2 D' R2 D' Fw2 D Rw2 F R2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 D' B F R2 Rw U' B D' B Fw' Uw R Uw2 Fw' Uw L Uw2
2 - B2 R' B2 L2 D2 L' B2 L2 D2 F2 R' B L2 D R' U B U L D2 Fw2 U Rw2 Uw2 U2 F' L2 D F Rw2 D F Rw' D Rw' L' R Fw' Rw2 R' Uw L R2 F' D
3 - D2 F' L2 D B2 U' L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 F U' F L D2 B D Uw2 Rw2 U R D' U' Fw2 Rw2 D' R' D2 L Fw' B' U L Uw2 Rw2 B' Uw' F R2 Uw L2 Fw
4 - B R' B U B2 L' B F2 R2 B2 U R2 L2 U' D2 F2 U D L' D2 Rw2 F L R' Fw2 Rw2 U2 B L' Fw2 Rw2 R' Uw Fw2 F' U2 L Rw Fw2 F R' Uw D U
5 - U2 F' U' B' L D R' F' L' U R2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 B U2 Uw2 Rw2 D B R2 U Rw2 D Rw2 U' Rw2 F2 Rw U B' L R2 Uw Rw' Fw2 R' B L2 Uw' Rw'





Spoiler: 5x5



*5x5*
1 - F2 R Lw' Dw2 B2 U R' B2 U' Fw' Bw' Lw2 U' D' Lw' U D' Lw' Dw' D' Rw B' Bw2 Fw Uw' Bw' R D Lw' Dw' Bw F' U' L' R2 Lw Rw' B' Dw2 U Fw' Rw2 Uw2 U F' Rw2 U Fw2 L' F Dw2 B R' B' Dw2 Bw D R2 L2 Dw2

2 - R Fw2 U' Bw2 Dw2 Rw Dw2 Bw2 U' Rw Uw' Rw U' Dw2 Fw2 F' Rw' F Rw Dw D Bw Lw' Rw' Bw F2 U2 Fw' B' Rw Dw Lw2 Dw' Uw' L' U' Dw2 Uw2 Lw' B L Rw Dw2 B2 Fw F Uw2 R2 Bw' B2 D F Rw F Dw F Bw2 Uw' Fw2 Dw

3 - U Lw' Bw Lw' Rw U2 B2 R2 F2 Fw2 L' Bw Uw' U Dw' R F' L2 Rw' Dw2 B' Lw F' U2 R' F' Uw' Fw' Lw2 F D2 F' Uw' U' B D2 U' B' U2 Bw' B2 F' Uw2 Bw L2 D R2 Uw' Lw Fw' F' L2 Bw2 B' L2 Lw2 R Fw' U2 Lw

4 - Rw' Bw' Dw Lw Fw L B Fw' Lw Rw' Dw' D2 Lw' Rw2 U' Rw2 D Fw2 L' Dw' Rw' B F U2 R' Uw Lw2 Uw' Rw' U2 D R' F2 Bw D' U2 Rw Fw Bw2 B Uw2 Bw' U2 Rw' Uw2 Fw U Dw R' B' Fw Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 L Uw' Bw Fw' Dw2 D2

5 - Rw2 Dw2 Fw' U' Uw L' Fw' Lw2 D' L' Fw2 Rw' B Uw Fw Dw Fw R2 Lw B2 Rw Bw D B' U' Lw2 L Uw' Lw2 R' D L' Rw R2 Lw' F' Bw2 B L' Bw2 F B2 Rw Dw2 Lw Rw D' Uw U' Dw Bw2 F D L' F Uw2 D' F2 Dw2 Uw





Spoiler: 6x6



*6x6*
1 - Bw U2 B' Uw 3Rw 3Uw2 Dw Fw D Bw L' Uw' Rw2 Lw D Uw F B R2 B' Uw Lw Dw U2 D' B Lw2 Bw L2 Lw 3Fw 3Rw' Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 Uw' B' F' Lw2 Uw' 3Uw' Fw' Lw2 Rw2 U Lw' Uw2 3Uw2 R' Rw2 U Dw' F2 L Dw 3Rw' B' L Bw 3Rw' Rw Uw F 3Rw U L2 3Fw2 Fw' Bw' Lw2 Rw' B2 Rw Dw' Rw2 F Lw2 B Rw Lw

2 - 3Uw2 Bw B2 Fw2 U' Fw Uw2 Bw' Lw2 R Dw' U R' B2 Bw F Uw Fw 3Fw F' Uw Bw Uw2 Bw' B' 3Uw2 Bw Lw2 3Rw' Rw2 3Fw' F' 3Rw2 L2 U' Fw2 Uw' Lw' F' 3Rw Dw' Fw 3Rw2 B Fw Rw2 Dw Rw Fw F2 U' L2 3Uw' R2 L' D Dw Bw2 Uw2 Fw U2 Dw' 3Uw Lw2 3Rw' 3Uw R' 3Uw' Dw' Lw 3Rw2 B F' U' D' F2 3Uw Dw2 3Fw' Dw

3 - Lw D2 3Fw 3Uw2 3Fw F B2 D' Dw2 B Fw2 Uw L 3Rw2 B' Bw' F' D2 B2 3Rw' Bw U' Dw' L2 3Fw2 Fw2 R' Bw' 3Uw Lw 3Fw2 Rw2 3Rw' Lw Dw2 Rw2 F2 B' 3Rw' Uw' F B2 Dw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 R2 Dw U2 R' F Lw Bw' L2 Dw2 U2 D2 R F2 3Rw2 Dw' Rw' U' 3Rw B' 3Fw2 Fw' Uw' U F2 Bw L2 Dw 3Fw Fw L Uw2 R' Dw2 3Fw' Uw'

4 - Fw2 Bw' 3Uw F' 3Fw' R Bw2 3Fw' Fw2 B' 3Uw' Rw2 L Bw Rw2 3Fw B2 Lw2 3Rw2 D2 B L 3Uw D' Lw' U Fw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 F' Dw2 R D Dw F2 Uw2 3Rw Uw B2 D' Rw2 F Fw L Lw 3Uw' U' Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw 3Rw' Lw2 L2 F' Lw2 F 3Fw2 Bw' Lw' 3Rw' 3Uw' U2 Dw2 Fw L' F2 Dw' 3Rw2 3Fw Lw2 F' Lw2 Fw' R' Bw2 3Fw' Dw2 3Fw2 Bw'

5 - 3Fw Uw' Dw' 3Fw2 3Rw' Dw' Fw2 D 3Fw 3Rw L Lw2 Dw B' Dw' Rw' Fw Uw2 3Uw2 Lw' 3Fw' F2 Dw' U' Bw2 B2 Rw' Fw' Bw' Dw2 Rw2 Lw' 3Fw' F Fw' Rw' Dw2 3Fw' Lw2 B L Rw' 3Rw U2 R 3Fw' Rw U B' R' L' Bw2 Dw2 3Uw' Bw' U 3Fw2 3Rw' Dw2 3Uw' L2 3Uw' Bw' Rw2 R2 D' B' L' U' D2 B' Rw' Uw' Rw 3Fw D2 L2 Dw2 3Rw2 R2





Spoiler: 7x7



*7x7*
1 - D2 B' 3Lw Lw' R 3Dw' U D 3Fw2 F2 Dw Lw2 3Dw2 Rw 3Bw F 3Uw' F2 Bw2 L 3Fw' 3Rw' D 3Rw2 U F2 B' R2 3Lw' B 3Dw B Bw2 U' 3Dw2 Lw 3Fw 3Uw2 Lw' U2 Uw 3Dw Bw' Fw' Dw2 Fw2 3Fw R' 3Dw B Lw2 F' Uw U' 3Fw Rw 3Uw' Dw2 3Fw R2 Bw' 3Fw' R2 3Dw' Lw2 Bw' 3Rw2 Fw Rw2 F2 Rw' 3Rw 3Dw2 3Rw2 Bw2 U2 3Lw2 3Uw2 U' 3Lw' Bw2 F 3Fw Fw Rw 3Fw2 Rw' Lw2 F2 3Uw' 3Dw2 U' Lw2 L2 3Bw 3Fw Fw' Uw' L' 3Bw

2 - Dw2 Rw' 3Lw F Lw R2 U2 F2 U Bw' B' Lw' 3Fw2 Uw Dw' R 3Uw' F 3Dw 3Fw2 3Lw' 3Dw' 3Bw' 3Fw' 3Rw L Rw Uw 3Fw B Bw2 3Bw2 3Uw R2 3Rw' L 3Fw' 3Dw' L' Uw2 U' 3Lw2 U' B2 3Dw 3Bw 3Dw' 3Lw Dw 3Uw' Fw2 U2 B' 3Uw Dw2 3Bw' Fw' D2 3Fw2 B' Fw 3Uw F2 Lw' 3Fw Dw 3Lw2 3Rw' Dw2 Lw 3Dw Uw2 U' Lw' F2 3Uw' L Fw' U Lw Uw 3Fw Rw' U D F' Bw2 Rw 3Fw' Dw2 R' 3Uw2 3Bw2 U' 3Bw L2 3Bw Lw 3Fw2 3Dw'

3 - U F 3Uw' U2 3Bw2 R' D 3Rw R 3Bw2 3Rw U' 3Bw' 3Uw2 U 3Rw2 Lw2 D2 Lw2 L B' Dw B 3Fw' R' F' R' D L 3Lw2 R F B 3Lw2 3Dw' L2 F' Bw' Lw2 3Fw2 3Rw' U Rw2 Dw' Rw' Bw 3Fw Uw2 L 3Rw' Rw2 Lw2 R F' U' Fw2 Bw 3Uw2 3Dw2 U' 3Fw2 Bw' Dw' Rw2 B2 Rw2 Fw 3Dw Uw' Fw U2 Dw' Lw R2 3Rw Dw2 B' Fw' Rw' L' 3Rw Lw 3Dw B' L2 F L' F2 Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 Dw' 3Rw' Rw Bw 3Dw2 Rw Uw2 Lw2 R

4 - 3Dw2 R' Uw' 3Fw' D 3Bw2 D' U2 Dw2 Uw L 3Lw R' Bw Rw2 3Uw2 3Bw Fw2 3Uw' Uw D 3Rw D' 3Fw2 Rw2 3Fw2 3Dw 3Lw' Bw2 R' 3Rw' 3Dw 3Rw 3Uw' Dw2 3Rw' U2 F2 3Fw 3Dw 3Fw2 Uw' 3Fw2 R' 3Bw2 U2 Dw 3Fw2 Uw' B Bw' Dw' Rw2 R' L2 B' 3Bw 3Dw2 Fw Rw' Bw 3Fw2 3Lw' 3Bw2 3Lw Bw2 3Bw' Lw' 3Lw' Fw 3Dw Uw' 3Lw' B' Bw2 L' Rw Dw' 3Fw2 3Lw2 R2 3Dw2 U2 Lw2 Fw' B2 3Rw U' Bw Fw2 3Dw' Rw' 3Bw' L2 Bw' Lw D 3Bw' 3Lw' U'

5 - R' 3Lw U F' 3Rw Uw D' 3Uw2 3Lw' Fw2 3Dw 3Rw' D' Dw' Rw' 3Fw' D2 3Bw' Dw2 3Dw' F' 3Dw2 U Lw' 3Dw' F R2 Rw' Uw2 L2 B Uw Dw2 3Bw2 L2 Rw' Dw2 3Bw2 Dw2 Rw' Bw' 3Dw' Uw2 Bw 3Fw2 U2 3Bw' Lw2 R' 3Fw' 3Dw2 Dw2 Lw F 3Uw2 L2 U Fw U 3Fw 3Rw' Uw Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw' U2 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Lw' Dw' Rw2 L Uw' 3Bw' R' 3Lw2 Bw Fw' F 3Bw 3Uw2 Bw 3Lw2 Dw Rw Bw2 3Lw' B' Dw2 3Rw R Bw2 3Fw' 3Bw2 F 3Lw' Uw' L2 Rw





Spoiler: 3x3 Blindfolded



*3x3 Blindfolded*
1 - R2 U R2 U L2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 B' D' L F2 R U2 B F2 L' Rw' Uw
2 - U F2 L' F2 D2 L2 D2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B' L F' D R2 B' F Rw2 Uw'
3 - B F2 U2 F2 U R2 U R2 F2 U L2 U R B L U F U' B2 D2 Uw2
4 - L2 F2 U L2 R2 D F2 D R2 U F2 U' B F D' R' U2 L2 B' U R'
5 - L2 R2 U F2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 L' F' L R U2 L' F U L Uw





Spoiler: 3x3 One Handed



*3x3 One-Handed*
1 - F' R2 D' L' B R' U D2 L2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 B' R2 B D2 L2 D'
2 - U' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 D R B' L' R' B' R2 U L2 B' F
3 - F' U' F2 L F2 R' F2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 F L B' D' U' F2 R2
4 - F2 R F2 L' U2 B2 L' D2 R F2 D2 L F' U2 R F D B' F' L'
5 - L U2 F2 R F2 R' U2 R U2 L F L D' F' D U' R' D R





Spoiler: Megaminx



*Megaminx
1* R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*2 *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*3* R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*4* R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*5* R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'





Spoiler: Pyraminx



*Pyraminx*
1 - U' B R' L' U L B L' l' r' b' u'
2 - B' U R' B U' L' B R l
3 - L R U' L' B' R B' U' l b u'
4 - U R B' R' B L' R' L' r' b
5 - U R' L' U R L' B' L r' b' u





Spoiler: Square-1



*Square-1*
1 - (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-2)/ (-2,0)
2 - (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (3,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/
3 - (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,1)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)
4 - (4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,5)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (2,-2)/ (6,-5)/
5 - (0,2)/ (3,6)/ (1,4)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (6,-2)/





Spoiler: Skewb



*Skewb*
1 - U R' U' L R' U' L R' B'
2 - R' B U B L' B' R' U
3 - B U' B U' L' U B' L'
4 - R B R' L' U' L U' R' L'
5 - B' L U B' R' U L R' L'








Spoiler: Scrambles - Week 1



Hello Everyone. Glad that there is a great interest in the leagues. I can assure you that it will continue. Unfortunately I do not have as much time to put into cubing as many others here on the forums, but hopefully the leagues will be a good way to keep us all motivated.

Here are the scrambles for Week 1!
Scrambles


Spoiler: 2x2 Scrambles



2x2
1. F R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R' U F
2. R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R' F2 U2
3. F U R F2 R' U R' F' R2
4. U R2 U' F R2 F U' F' U
5. U2 R' U2 F2 R U' F R2 U2





Spoiler: 3x3 Scrambles



3x3
1. D L' B' U2 F D2 F2 L2 B' D2 F' D2 F' U B2 L F2 R U' F2
2. D F U L U R' B U B' D2 L2 B D2 F U2 F L2 D2 R2 U2
3. B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 F2 L' U' R' D' B F U' R2
4. D' L2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D' F R B U F L' B' D'
5. D F2 D U L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U L' B' D2 F2 U' F U' R D2





Spoiler: 4x4 Scrambles



4x4
1. D R' L2 D2 L2 D2 F R2 D2 B R2 B R2 B L' U B' F D R2 D Fw2 D' Rw2 R L' D' Fw2 U2 R D R2 U L2 Fw' D B D B Uw' L2 Fw2 U' Fw U L'
2. U2 L U' B2 D U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D F2 R2 B F U F R U2 L' Rw2 U2 F U' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 D Rw2 F' L2 F2 Uw2 Rw R2 B R F Rw2 Uw Fw Rw' L' Uw' F' Rw2
3. R2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D L' F' D L' D2 L R' U2 Rw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 L B R2 Fw2 F2 R F2 R2 Uw F L Fw' Uw Fw2 Rw2 Uw' L U
4. B L2 F2 L D2 L D2 B2 L' F2 U2 B' L' D' R' D2 L F R2 Uw2 F' B2 Rw2 L U2 Fw2 F' U2 R L2 F' Uw' L Fw2 L2 B Uw F2 Fw Rw Uw' B Uw
5. L2 B D' F' U F' U2 B' D' R' B2 R' F2 L U2 F2 R' D2 L B2 Uw2 F L Fw2 Rw2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 B' Uw D B Uw' L Uw R Fw' Rw' D' U' Fw Uw'





Spoiler: 5x5 Scrambles



5x5
1. L2 Lw2 Rw' D F2 R2 Lw Fw F Bw L2 U Bw R2 Rw Lw B2 L Rw U' Rw L' D2 Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 F2 D' U2 Uw' F2 B2 R U Fw2 Bw2 D2 B' F' Fw' R2 D' B' Uw2 B2 Uw L Uw' D' Lw B' Rw2 L F2 L B' R2 L Lw Fw'
2. Rw Dw R2 L' Uw2 F2 Lw R F' Rw' Dw F2 L' B' Uw D2 Lw2 U Dw2 F2 Uw' Fw2 B' Bw2 D' U L' Lw' U2 B2 F Lw2 L' Bw' B U Uw Dw2 Fw L2 Fw' F' Uw2 Lw' Uw' F U Dw L Rw' Uw2 U Bw' R' Bw2 Uw' Fw F Uw U2
3. B2 L' Uw2 Bw2 R Dw2 D2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' U D' F Dw' Lw' R2 Dw2 R F' Fw' Uw' U D' F Uw2 Dw' F2 L' B Bw2 L' Lw U Dw L2 Bw' Uw2 Fw' D B' Lw Uw Bw' D L Rw2 Fw2 Uw Bw' Fw L' F' Rw' F U2 R' Fw' B2 U D2
4. Lw' Fw2 B' Dw B' D' Dw' Fw F2 U' Uw' Dw' R' Uw2 U' R2 Fw Dw' Rw F' U2 Dw2 B Fw2 Rw2 D' F Uw2 Rw2 F Fw2 R Fw' Bw B' Dw' U L Fw' D2 Fw2 Rw2 F Lw Fw' Bw' Uw' Lw' D F' Bw U' Dw Uw R' L F2 L2 Uw' Bw2
5. Lw' D' Rw2 F2 L Bw' Fw Dw2 R2 U' D Rw' B2 Bw Fw' L Bw' U' R' Fw' F2 U' Lw2 D2 F' Dw' D Lw D' F Fw' Lw2 F' R' Rw2 Uw Bw Rw2 R2 F Fw' Bw' Uw' D' R2 Bw Uw Dw2 D L2 Uw L' Lw' F2 R' L2 Dw Rw2 F Dw2





Spoiler: 6x6 Scrambles



6x6
1. 3Uw2 L' Dw2 3Uw2 U B2 F2 3Uw2 Fw' Lw2 3Fw' D' B F 3Rw2 Rw L' B2 3Rw 3Fw2 L' D' Lw2 Bw' R Rw Fw D Lw2 Dw U2 3Rw' Fw' 3Fw Bw' 3Rw2 R U2 L' 3Fw R2 3Fw Fw' 3Uw R2 D Uw2 Dw' 3Rw2 R2 3Uw' 3Fw 3Uw2 Bw2 U2 B Lw F2 Bw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw B2 F2 Fw 3Rw' F2 Uw2 D' L Bw' F2 R2 3Fw' Fw2 L' F2 Lw Uw 3Uw
2. D2 Fw' F' U2 Rw2 B Lw2 Dw' Fw Rw2 Dw Rw' F' D 3Fw 3Rw2 Lw' U' 3Rw D2 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw' Fw' U' B Fw 3Uw U Lw2 F' Bw' 3Uw' D U' R D' Uw2 Dw 3Rw 3Uw2 L' Rw2 Dw R D L2 Bw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Fw B U2 Bw' U2 Dw R Bw' Lw' Rw U' 3Rw' Rw' 3Uw 3Rw2 Dw2 B' Uw' 3Fw R2 Rw2 D2 3Fw' Bw2 Lw' Fw 3Uw F2 Bw B
3. Uw Dw' B' Bw' L' U D Bw' R2 U' R Rw D' 3Rw2 3Fw' Dw Rw2 R' L Fw Bw B Rw2 L B' Rw Bw B' Dw2 D2 U R2 Dw 3Uw2 Bw' B2 Lw 3Uw2 Dw2 F2 3Uw' 3Fw Rw' 3Rw' 3Fw' L' 3Rw 3Uw2 U2 Lw' Rw2 B Dw2 Fw2 3Uw2 B' Bw2 Lw Rw2 R' 3Fw Lw Bw D2 B2 Dw U' Uw R Dw2 3Rw' Dw F Uw2 L2 R D2 L' Rw' 3Uw2
4. Fw' R2 Rw B2 Fw Rw2 Bw' F' D Fw' Bw Rw2 3Uw2 L2 3Uw2 F Dw' 3Fw2 D2 R 3Fw' Rw2 Fw 3Rw' Dw' R2 Uw L' Lw' 3Fw' Bw2 B' 3Rw' B' 3Uw' Lw2 Uw2 U R Fw' B2 R2 L' 3Fw' Uw' 3Rw' Fw Rw 3Fw Rw' Uw' F' Fw2 U' Dw R' Dw2 Uw2 3Rw 3Fw2 Fw' D' Lw Dw' Bw2 3Uw2 Uw2 3Fw' Rw Dw2 B' Lw 3Fw Bw 3Uw' Rw 3Uw' B2 Rw 3Uw
5. Uw2 Rw Uw2 F2 3Uw Lw' B Dw' L2 U2 F' Lw Uw2 Dw2 R B U2 D2 L' Bw 3Uw 3Fw' R' Fw2 L2 B2 3Fw' L 3Rw2 Lw D U' 3Fw Dw' 3Fw' F' 3Uw2 L U2 3Uw' 3Rw' D 3Uw2 B' R' Lw2 Dw' Bw Rw Uw2 Fw' 3Rw2 Lw2 U2 Uw' 3Fw R2 3Uw' Lw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Rw Dw' 3Fw2 L2 3Rw 3Uw D Lw F2 Lw' U 3Uw2 Rw' Uw2 3Rw U B2 F' Rw2





Spoiler: 7x7 Scrambles



7x7
1. Rw 3Rw' B Uw Fw 3Fw2 3Bw2 Rw2 Dw' Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw' D 3Dw L2 Uw' Bw' 3Dw' 3Lw' D' 3Bw' Uw B2 3Bw' Uw2 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 Fw' B2 Rw Uw2 Dw2 3Rw2 L R Uw' 3Uw F' 3Fw2 Lw2 3Uw2 U' Lw2 Dw 3Bw' 3Rw2 3Uw' Lw R2 Bw R' 3Lw' Uw Bw' 3Uw2 F' 3Bw R2 L2 Fw2 U2 Uw L 3Fw D Dw Fw2 3Uw2 Lw' 3Bw' 3Dw' U' 3Lw 3Fw' R2 U R2 Dw' D2 Bw2 L R2 F 3Uw' 3Bw' D2 U 3Rw 3Bw 3Uw 3Rw B2 Fw' 3Uw' L 3Bw2
2. Bw 3Uw 3Dw2 F' U2 Bw R' 3Dw D' 3Lw Rw' Fw' Rw' R 3Uw2 Bw2 Lw Fw Bw2 Dw' 3Uw2 U2 3Dw' 3Bw' Bw2 B Fw' U Uw F Uw' D Lw 3Fw2 3Lw' L2 R' 3Uw2 Lw' D' 3Lw2 U' Bw' Uw' Rw2 3Rw B' Dw Bw D' U2 L' U' Bw' 3Dw2 F Uw2 Rw2 F 3Rw2 L' U Dw B D' 3Rw2 R' 3Lw' U D2 3Fw' B2 D' Bw2 L 3Lw2 Lw' Fw' B' U2 R2 3Bw' Rw B2 U B' Lw' B2 U R 3Lw2 Rw Dw2 3Fw2 Rw Dw' 3Uw' Uw 3Bw' L2
3. Rw2 Bw Lw D2 3Uw R2 D Lw2 3Lw2 F 3Bw' U2 R2 U 3Bw2 3Lw 3Dw Lw Bw R2 F' B 3Rw2 3Dw 3Rw2 Lw Fw' Rw2 3Fw Lw L' F' Rw2 Uw 3Fw Uw2 Rw' Bw Rw' 3Dw' L2 F2 3Rw Dw' Bw2 R' Rw 3Bw 3Uw' Dw2 R Bw' R' 3Uw F2 L Dw' U2 Lw2 Rw' Bw2 B' R Uw' 3Fw2 Dw' Bw R' Uw' L2 U Dw 3Fw 3Dw Fw Rw' F' D2 3Uw' 3Rw 3Fw B 3Rw2 Bw L2 3Dw' 3Fw2 F' Fw2 3Lw Bw 3Lw' Dw2 B' R2 B2 3Uw' Lw' Bw Dw2
4. Uw F2 U 3Uw L2 3Dw F2 R' 3Dw2 3Fw2 3Bw Bw2 3Lw Fw' 3Dw L 3Uw2 Lw F2 R2 B' 3Uw R' Dw' 3Fw2 3Lw2 3Rw2 Rw F' Rw' Uw' Dw2 Bw' 3Bw' 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw F2 3Rw 3Fw2 B' D Fw2 Bw 3Fw 3Uw Dw' F' 3Rw Rw 3Dw Dw Lw 3Rw2 3Fw' D' Dw2 Bw Lw' Dw D' 3Uw' 3Rw' Fw' R2 3Lw Bw' D' L' Dw2 L' 3Dw2 U' 3Lw Fw' Rw2 3Lw' 3Rw U2 3Lw' L' B Fw 3Uw' Lw2 L2 3Lw2 Dw 3Fw 3Rw U2 Bw' Rw2 L 3Lw2 B' 3Rw Fw2 B' 3Uw2
5. Fw2 U2 Dw' 3Bw Uw D2 3Fw Fw2 Lw B' D2 3Bw2 3Rw' 3Lw 3Bw' 3Uw Uw Bw' 3Lw R' Lw Dw' Rw' Dw R L Dw2 3Dw2 B' 3Bw L' Rw' Fw' Uw F' Fw 3Fw' 3Dw R' Rw' L2 3Uw2 D' F' Bw' Dw2 L' Lw2 Bw F Rw' D' Fw2 F Bw D' 3Bw2 Uw 3Lw' U Lw' L2 F2 R2 Lw 3Uw2 Dw' Fw2 R B Fw' Uw2 U B' 3Rw Bw' Dw' Bw D' Lw2 U2 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Dw2 3Uw2 3Bw2 U Uw2 L U' 3Fw 3Lw' U' L2 Uw' 3Fw2 Rw2 F' 3Fw'





Spoiler: Pyraminx Scrambles



Pyraminx
1. U R' B' L' U' L R L' l r' b u'
2. B L' U' B' L' R' L' R l' r' b
3. L' U' L U B L' B L r'
4. B U R U L R U' R' L r' b u
5. L' U' B' R L U' L' B' l' b'





Spoiler: Skewb Scrambles



Skewb
1. L' R B R' U' R B R'
2. B' U' B R B U' B' R U'
3. B' U' R' L R' L' B L' R'
4. U' R B' L' U' L R L'
5. U L' B' U' R L B' R





Spoiler: SQ-1 Scrambles



Square-1
1. (0,2)/ (-3,3)/ (4,1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)`/` (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (1,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-3)
2. (0,-4)/ (-5,4)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-2)`/` (-3,0)/ (3,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)
3. (-5,0)/ (5,2)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)`/` (-3,-3)/ (3,-5)/ (5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/
4. (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (3,0)/ (6,-1)`/` (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (5,-4)
5. (1,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,-3)`/` (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-4)





Spoiler: Megaminx Scrambles



Megaminx
1. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n
2. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n
3. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n
4. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n
5. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n





Spoiler: 3x3 One Handed Scrambles



3x3 One Handed
1. D2 B U2 B' D2 B F2 L2 F' D2 R' D' U' R2 B2 L' F D' U2 L2
2. D2 L B2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 R2 D2 U2 L' U' L D2 B2 R D' B D2
3. U2 R2 D2 B R2 F D2 B' R2 F' R2 U R B2 L' U2 B' L2 F' R
4. U' B2 D2 B' R U2 F' R' B' U' R2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D F2
5. L' B2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 D L' B' F L2 D2 R U2 F2





Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



3x3 Blindfolded
1. B2 R2 L F B L' U L2 U2 R' U2 R U2 L' B2 R D2 F2 D2 F' D Rw2 Uw
2. R D L2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 B D' L B' F2 U2 F2 R D Fw' Uw
3. R2 D' R' D B2 D B L F R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 D' Rw' Uw2
4. B' L2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 R2 B F' D B' L' U F R2 B2 L U2 F' Fw
5. F' B' L2 F L' D' F U2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 F2 L' B2 D' R2 Fw' Uw'





Spoiler: Clock Scrambles (just for fun)



Clock (Just for fun)
1. UR2- DR2+ DL1- UL6+ U5+ R5- D3+ L1+ ALL3+ y2 U1- R2- D4+ L1- ALL3+ DR
2. UR3- DR5+ DL4+ UL5- U5+ R4+ D4- L4- ALL2+ y2 U4+ R4+ D0+ L5- ALL4- UR UL
3. UR4+ DR6+ DL3+ UL5+ U5- R1+ D1- L0+ ALL5- y2 U3- R2- D6+ L6+ ALL2+ DL UL
4. UR4- DR2+ DL3+ UL6+ U6+ R1+ D5+ L5- ALL1+ y2 U0+ R5- D4- L3+ ALL2+ UL
5. UR4+ DR2- DL1- UL5+ U3+ R4+ D3- L2- ALL2- y2 U2+ R3- D2- L3+ ALL1+ UR DR


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> The Leagues
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> ...


Hurray! I can compete in this one.

I average around 9.8, what league would I be in?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Hurray! I can compete in this one.
> 
> I average around 9.8, what league would I be in?



We'll probably set out an initial competition as a qualifying stage to determine initial league placements. Depending on the number of entries, the size and number of leagues will be determined. Good luck.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm in. My global averages are in my signature


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm in as well.


----------



## Deleted member 52088 (Jun 1, 2020)

This looks fun! I'm in. I average like 11-12 on 3x3. Also, is this for only 3x3 or all events.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Yeet, I can join this one. Averaging 15 on 3x3, will there be other events?


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Jun 1, 2020)

You all are fast, i average 24, can I join?

Is there 4x4, I improved to sub 2 minutes now


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm in, this sounds fun!


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I'm in, this sounds fun!





Owen Morrison said:


> Hurray! I can compete in this one.
> 
> I average around 9.8, what league would I be in?



I suspect impersonation


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I suspect impersonation


?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> ?



You said you wanted to join, then later said you wanted to join


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You said you wanted to join, then later said you wanted to join


No, I said I was happy that I could compete in this one, then later I said I wanted to join.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm in, I average 10 on 3x3.


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm in as well. I average sub-18. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Zubin Park (Jun 1, 2020)

Cool, I'm in as a sub 9 solver.


----------



## Cubing5life (Jun 1, 2020)

I‘d also like to enter! I average ~11.7


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 1, 2020)

I'll probably do it, especially if there are other events. I avg 11-12 on 3x3/


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 1, 2020)

I'll do it


Sub1Hour said:


> especially if there are other events.


I average about 18-19.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm in, I average 45-50ish


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I'll probably do it, especially if there are other events.





EvanTheCuber said:


> You all are fast, i average 24, can I join?
> 
> Is there 4x4?



It will likely have the main WCA events, although details are a work in progress. I am thinking about whether I should have a combined league with combined points from all events or separate leagues for each events. I'll keep you all posted on the decisions.


----------



## Master_Disaster (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jun 2, 2020)

in average 25 to 30 ish


----------



## Rafaello (Jun 2, 2020)

It looks nice, I'm joining. Low - mid 12 on 3x3


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm in.
Average 25-30ish.
I am the guy who joined your Ultimate Cubing competition.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 2, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> I'm in.
> Average 25-30ish.
> I am the guy who joined your Ultimate Cubing competition.



Awesome. Best of luck.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 2, 2020)

Which league will I be in?


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jun 2, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Which league will I be in?


He said there will be a round to decide that


----------



## Ayce (Jun 2, 2020)

20.13 Ao100 I'm in


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Jun 2, 2020)

I average 39-49 
I'm in!


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 2, 2020)

I average 12-13 I’m in


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jun 2, 2020)

nairismic said:


> I average 39-49
> I'm in!


You've improved quite a bit still with the "yushin" Or did u change it


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 2, 2020)

I'll join, I average low 12.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 2, 2020)

I'll join, I average 16


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Jun 3, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> You've improved quite a bit still with the "yushin" Or did u change it


I changed it . I'm still using a local produced (it just broke this afternoon) one and I've gotten some low 20 solves on it so its pretty good. Fortunately I've ordered the GAN 356M.
Edit:The order got cancelled


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Jun 3, 2020)

So... when is the qualification round?


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 3, 2020)

I'll join, I average 12-13 seconds.


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jun 4, 2020)

I'll join . I average 8.7 so what league do you think I'd be in?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 4, 2020)

ExultantCarn said:


> I'll join . I average 8.7 so what league do you think I'd be in?


Probably the highest league because the only active person on these forums who is faster than you is @Micah Morrison who only averages like 0.2 faster than you.(unless there is someone fast I don't know about)


----------



## ProStar (Jun 4, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Probably the highest league because the only active person on these forums who is faster than you is @Micah Morrison who only averages like 0.2 faster than you.(unless there is someone fast I don't know about)



Faz is on a bunch, he just never posts


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Faz is on a bunch, he just never posts


I wouldn't say that that counts as active.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 4, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I wouldn't say that that counts as active.



There are a couple people who get on sometimes but aren't part of the core active members that are faster. Although they should all be in the same league; considering there's only 4 I'd say sub-10 is the top league


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> There are a couple people who get on sometimes but aren't part of the core active members that are faster. Although they should all be in the same league; considering there's only 4 I'd say sub-10 is the top league


We'll see after the qualifying round!


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Jun 4, 2020)

Zubin Park is sub 9


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm in, i avg 12-13


----------



## TheRouxGuy (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm in. Avg around low 20s


----------



## ProStar (Jun 7, 2020)

Is this going to start?


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Jun 7, 2020)

Zain Hello?


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 7, 2020)

I’m in, I’m Sub-dnf, what league am I in?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 7, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> It will likely have the main WCA events, although details are a work in progress. I am thinking about whether I should have a combined league with combined points from all events or separate leagues for each events. I'll keep you all posted on the decisions.



If you would like to organize events by a certain league or something then I have a proposal for how they would be organized

1: Small league (2x2, 3x3, Skewb, Pyraminx)
2: Big league (4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7)
3: Side league (Square-1, Megaminx, OH)
4: Mental league (BLD, FMC)


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Jun 8, 2020)

I would like to participate in 3x3 and 4x4.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 8, 2020)

If we're holding multiple events I'd like to compete in(event - average):

3x3 - 15
2x2 - 3.5ish
4x4 - 1:10
Megaminx - 2:30
Pyraminx - 5
OH - 25
BLD - 4:00
5x5 - 3:30


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Is this going to start?





EvanTheCuber said:


> Zain Hello?



Updates:

Spend the last week working on a Excel document which will hopefully automate the process. I haven't found a way around collecting the data automatically though, so for now will stick to inputting data manually and the spreadsheet should do the rest - from point allocation to leaderboard placements. Just working with some sample data to make sure it all works and we should be good to go very soon.



Sub1Hour said:


> If you would like to organize events by a certain league or something then I have a proposal for how they would be organized
> 
> 1: Small league (2x2, 3x3, Skewb, Pyraminx)
> 2: Big league (4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7)
> ...



Not a bad idea, although many cubers - such as myself - would be put at an immediate disadvantage of not being able to compete in all events within a single category. Something I may consider for the future though if all the separate leagues become too much to handle.

The Leagues will consist of individual events, as well as an overall league for all event scoring combined.

Cubers can compete in multiple events and will be automatically allocated to the league based on their qualifying time, although it would be best to not compete in the events that you know you will not be doing throughout the league to avoid misplacing a more serious cuber from a potentially higher league.

I will post the scrambles for all the events shortly, and I will give plenty of time (somewhere between 1 - 2 weeks) for people to post their results. Cubers are welcome to post their results here, but to filter them out from the regular discussion, if they could be put in *bold* or larger text that will be much appreciated. Alternatively, competitors can PM me if that is more convenient for them. Multiple qualifying events may be required if results get too hectic just to confirm the positions of individuals in each league.

Hopefully throughout this event we will see cubers rise through the tiers as they progress in certain events, and perhaps the cult leaders may spot some talented individuals to enter their elite teams. Cubers can specify their cult when posting their times and we may see some interesting trends (I am aware the cult competition is already very heated so keep an eye out for that). As always more details to follow.

Be sure to keep an eye on the Mo V Critic league to see how it progresses as well as viewing a snapshot of what these leagues may look like.

Good Luck,
Speed Cube Critic


----------



## SlothmanCubing (Jun 8, 2020)

Sounds cool, I average ~18.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 8, 2020)

Awesome! All events, right?


----------



## Jacobdoescubing (Jun 8, 2020)

I would like to participate. I average 15 sec.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 8, 2020)

My averages for the events I will do:
3x3 - 19
2x2 - 4.5
4x4 - 1:20
5x5 - 2:40
6x6 - 7:30
Pyraminx - 10
Megaminx - 2:40
Skewb - 15
Square-1 - 40
3x3 OH - 45


----------



## SomeKid2369 (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm down


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 9, 2020)

Not sure if you need this yet, but others have been posting it so here are my averages:

2x2: 7
3x3: 16
4x4: 57
5x5: 1:52
6x6: 4:00
7x7: 6:00
OH: 28
FMC: 50
BLD: 2:30
4BLD: 15:00
5BLD: 1:00:00
MBLD: 5 points
Pyraminx: 7
Skewb: 11
Square-1: 30
Megaminx: 2:00
Clock: 17


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 9, 2020)

2x2: Brooo that's so ez, like I can solve in it 0.02 seconds
3x3: 45 seconds
4x4: 3:20 
5x5: What's that? Who's he?
6x6: A what now?
7x7: Do you mean a 10x10?
OH: Oh? How do you even...
FMC: Huh, never heard of it
BLD: I can solve the cross blindfolded!
4BLD: There's sooo many pieces
5BLD: Whatty there is MORE pieces!
MBLD: I can solve one cross edge on 10 cubes blindfolded!
Pyraminx: A Rubik's triangle?!
Skewb: How do you turn that thing?
Megaminx: I think you mean mega big Rubik's cube
Clock: Puzzles are not allowed to have transparent pieces


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 9, 2020)

averages for all the events I want to do:

2x2: 4
3x3: 8.6
4x4: 32.5
5x5: 1:07
6x6: 2:15
7x7: 3:20
3x3 OH: 17.5
3x3 BLD: 3:30 (roughly 1/4 success rate tho)
megaminx: 1:07
square-1: 18
pyraminx: almost sub DNF (actually 9 tho)

@Spacey10 we need a squan joke


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 9, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Spend the last week working on a Excel document which will hopefully automate the process. I haven't found a way around collecting the data automatically though, so for now will stick to inputting data manually and the spreadsheet should do the rest - from point allocation to leaderboard placements. Just working with some sample data to make sure it all works and we should be good to go very soon.


This does sound like a lot of data entry for you. You could require us to post our times in a certain format that's easiest for you to work with, a reasonable request given the effort you'll put in organizing this. For excel you could use comma dilemeted values (or something similar) and then use the text to columns feature to automate individual entries.

For an ao5 you could require us to post our name and times in the format below:
EngineeringBrian,15.83,16.72,18.92,16.92,15.24 (I wish i was this fast)

You can then copy the text into a column, lets say "A" and leave columns "B,C,D,E,&F" blank in your sheet so they are auto populated (A=name, B=Solve1, C=Solve2, D=Solve3, E=solve4, F=solve5) with formulas or whatever else you are doing in columns G and beyond. Once the weeks worth of entries are copy and pasted you can use the text to columns feature to select column A data convert our text string into numerical cells and do whatever data manipulation you want. Food for thought...


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 9, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> This does sound like a lot of data entry for you. You could require us to post our times in a certain format that's easiest for you to work with, a reasonable request given the effort you'll put in organizing this. For excel you could use comma dilemeted values (or something similar) and then use the text to columns feature to automate individual entries.
> 
> For an ao5 you could require us to post our name and times in the format below:
> EngineeringBrian,15.83,16.72,18.92,16.92,15.24 (I wish i was this fast)
> ...



I was thinking about that, using text to columns but all the events have separate sheets and it would be a bit awkward.

There is currently a sheet containing the averages of every event (since it is the averages that determine league placements) and the singles are a way of verifying the average. Each sheet for the events are linked to this "master sheet" containing all the data and each individual sheet determines point allocations and league placements. I'm currently learning VBA so there may have been an easier way to do it involving some code but it works so it should be fine

The simplest way we can do it is if we post our results in the format below

Name - XXXXXXXXXX
Cult - XXXXXXXXX (additional)
Event1 - X.XX, X.XX, X.XX, X.XX, X.XX - Average
Event2 - X.XX, X.XX, X.XX, X.XX, X.XX - Average
etc


2x23x34x45x5.............X.XX (Avg)XX.XXX:XX.XXX:XX.XXetc

The table can be copied and pasted between posts with the numbers changed. I will make a complete template soon. Thanks for the feedback. Not too long now and we'll be ready to get this started.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 9, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> averages for all the events I want to do:
> 
> 2x2: 4
> 3x3: 8.6
> ...


I got you fam

Square-one: See, I told you you were good at math, look at all those numbers and fraction slashes and graphing points on your scramble! You must be doing differential calculus to solve you Roobik cube and you gonna graph points on paper to be good at math to solve hard Roobik cube!


----------



## Osric (Jun 10, 2020)

@Zain_A24 if you use a Google form, you can get the data entry to appear as rows in a spreadsheet. Then, add a new sheet to that sheet, copy your excel formulas over, and you can just process the form rows without needing to transcribe or parse the data yourself.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 10, 2020)

Osric said:


> @Zain_A24 if you use a Google form, you can get the data entry to appear as rows in a spreadsheet. Then, add a new sheet to that sheet, copy your excel formulas over, and you can just process the form rows without needing to transcribe or parse the data yourself.



Not a bad idea. Unfortunately, I have already tried it and there isn't a good way of collecting the data in a condensed form as opposed to having 1 question per input, which will require a tonne of questions.

UPDATE:
Qualifying will begin *TODAY. *
I will be posting the scrambles for all events here as well as the opening post. I will give until the end of next week (Sunday 21tst June) for people to post their times.

Just a reminder, to help spot times within the discussions, if you could put a title in bold or big text, that would be great. Input the data in this format:

Name - XXXXXXXXXX
Cult - XXXXXXXXXXX (Note: You do not have to be part of a cult to compete)
Round - Qualifying (Just to help keep track of which round the data is for. Replace "Qualifying" with "Week XXXXX" as the competition progresses)


Times:

EventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average2x23x34x45x56x67x7PyraminxSkewbSquare 1Megaminx3x3 One Handed3x3 Blindfolded


All you have to do is *copy and paste the table* into your post and replace the XXX's with your times. Alternatively, you can PM me with your times if you like. If I have missed an event *(FMC, Multiblind, Clock etc)* that you would like to see featured in this competition, feel free to let us know and we may consider adding it to the competition if enough cubers are interested in competing.

The competition is based on *honesty*. Fake solves or times will be noticeable and sometimes the community can be particularly harsh on those that blatantly fake their solves and times, so it is best avoided. By lying about your times, it could result in another hard-working and determined cuber from missing out from a league that they should have been placed in, so it is up to you whether or not you will like to cheat.

So far this competition is not sponsored, but we may see an *opportunity to give out prizes* for winners of certain weeks or leagues, so be sure to keep an eye out for updates. Depending on the number of entries, additional leagues may be created above Platinum (Diamond, Ruby etc) to help accommodate for all cubers.

*Records*
For those of you that have seen the *"Mo v Critic League"*, you may have seen a section called Records. I will be keeping track of various records including Single and Average Records for each league and event, as well as overall records for bragging rights.

As always, if you have any questions, feel free to let me know and I will be more than happy to accept any feedback or suggestions.

Good Luck
Zain - Speed Cube Critic


EDIT: Scrambles
These will also be included in the opening post under "Qualifying"


Spoiler: Scrambles






Spoiler: 2x2



*2x2*
1 - U R F2 U' R2 F R2 U2 R'
2 - U F' U2 R2 U' R U2 F R
3 - R2 U' R' F2 U2 R F R' U2
4 - U2 R' F2 R U R' U' R U
5 - F2 U2 R2 F U F' R' U2 R2





Spoiler: 3x3



*3x3*
1 - L2 B' R' L2 U2 R2 F2 B' R' F U2 F B2 R L' U F' R D L R2 F' U2 F2 L'
2 - D' F' U2 D2 B' U D2 B F' R' D B U2 D R' F2 L D L2 D2 L U D' L' U
3 - B R' D L2 U' L' D2 U' L B2 F2 D2 R2 U2 D R2 L' F D2 R2 L F D F B
4 - F' R' U2 F B2 D2 B2 L' R B2 F2 R' F' R2 F' D L' B F D2 F' L2 B' L2 B2
5 - U' B' R2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' L B2 L2 R2 U' B' R' B R2 D2 B L' D' R2 U R' D2





Spoiler: 4x4



*4x4*
1 - R' D' R U' B L' U2 R2 B R' D2 F2 B2 U' R2 F2 U L2 D' R2 D' Fw2 D Rw2 F R2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 D' B F R2 Rw U' B D' B Fw' Uw R Uw2 Fw' Uw L Uw2
2 - B2 R' B2 L2 D2 L' B2 L2 D2 F2 R' B L2 D R' U B U L D2 Fw2 U Rw2 Uw2 U2 F' L2 D F Rw2 D F Rw' D Rw' L' R Fw' Rw2 R' Uw L R2 F' D
3 - D2 F' L2 D B2 U' L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 F U' F L D2 B D Uw2 Rw2 U R D' U' Fw2 Rw2 D' R' D2 L Fw' B' U L Uw2 Rw2 B' Uw' F R2 Uw L2 Fw
4 - B R' B U B2 L' B F2 R2 B2 U R2 L2 U' D2 F2 U D L' D2 Rw2 F L R' Fw2 Rw2 U2 B L' Fw2 Rw2 R' Uw Fw2 F' U2 L Rw Fw2 F R' Uw D U
5 - U2 F' U' B' L D R' F' L' U R2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 B U2 Uw2 Rw2 D B R2 U Rw2 D Rw2 U' Rw2 F2 Rw U B' L R2 Uw Rw' Fw2 R' B L2 Uw' Rw'





Spoiler: 5x5



*5x5*
1 - F2 R Lw' Dw2 B2 U R' B2 U' Fw' Bw' Lw2 U' D' Lw' U D' Lw' Dw' D' Rw B' Bw2 Fw Uw' Bw' R D Lw' Dw' Bw F' U' L' R2 Lw Rw' B' Dw2 U Fw' Rw2 Uw2 U F' Rw2 U Fw2 L' F Dw2 B R' B' Dw2 Bw D R2 L2 Dw2

2 - R Fw2 U' Bw2 Dw2 Rw Dw2 Bw2 U' Rw Uw' Rw U' Dw2 Fw2 F' Rw' F Rw Dw D Bw Lw' Rw' Bw F2 U2 Fw' B' Rw Dw Lw2 Dw' Uw' L' U' Dw2 Uw2 Lw' B L Rw Dw2 B2 Fw F Uw2 R2 Bw' B2 D F Rw F Dw F Bw2 Uw' Fw2 Dw

3 - U Lw' Bw Lw' Rw U2 B2 R2 F2 Fw2 L' Bw Uw' U Dw' R F' L2 Rw' Dw2 B' Lw F' U2 R' F' Uw' Fw' Lw2 F D2 F' Uw' U' B D2 U' B' U2 Bw' B2 F' Uw2 Bw L2 D R2 Uw' Lw Fw' F' L2 Bw2 B' L2 Lw2 R Fw' U2 Lw

4 - Rw' Bw' Dw Lw Fw L B Fw' Lw Rw' Dw' D2 Lw' Rw2 U' Rw2 D Fw2 L' Dw' Rw' B F U2 R' Uw Lw2 Uw' Rw' U2 D R' F2 Bw D' U2 Rw Fw Bw2 B Uw2 Bw' U2 Rw' Uw2 Fw U Dw R' B' Fw Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 L Uw' Bw Fw' Dw2 D2

5 - Rw2 Dw2 Fw' U' Uw L' Fw' Lw2 D' L' Fw2 Rw' B Uw Fw Dw Fw R2 Lw B2 Rw Bw D B' U' Lw2 L Uw' Lw2 R' D L' Rw R2 Lw' F' Bw2 B L' Bw2 F B2 Rw Dw2 Lw Rw D' Uw U' Dw Bw2 F D L' F Uw2 D' F2 Dw2 Uw





Spoiler: 6x6



*6x6*
1 - Bw U2 B' Uw 3Rw 3Uw2 Dw Fw D Bw L' Uw' Rw2 Lw D Uw F B R2 B' Uw Lw Dw U2 D' B Lw2 Bw L2 Lw 3Fw 3Rw' Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 Uw' B' F' Lw2 Uw' 3Uw' Fw' Lw2 Rw2 U Lw' Uw2 3Uw2 R' Rw2 U Dw' F2 L Dw 3Rw' B' L Bw 3Rw' Rw Uw F 3Rw U L2 3Fw2 Fw' Bw' Lw2 Rw' B2 Rw Dw' Rw2 F Lw2 B Rw Lw

2 - 3Uw2 Bw B2 Fw2 U' Fw Uw2 Bw' Lw2 R Dw' U R' B2 Bw F Uw Fw 3Fw F' Uw Bw Uw2 Bw' B' 3Uw2 Bw Lw2 3Rw' Rw2 3Fw' F' 3Rw2 L2 U' Fw2 Uw' Lw' F' 3Rw Dw' Fw 3Rw2 B Fw Rw2 Dw Rw Fw F2 U' L2 3Uw' R2 L' D Dw Bw2 Uw2 Fw U2 Dw' 3Uw Lw2 3Rw' 3Uw R' 3Uw' Dw' Lw 3Rw2 B F' U' D' F2 3Uw Dw2 3Fw' Dw

3 - Lw D2 3Fw 3Uw2 3Fw F B2 D' Dw2 B Fw2 Uw L 3Rw2 B' Bw' F' D2 B2 3Rw' Bw U' Dw' L2 3Fw2 Fw2 R' Bw' 3Uw Lw 3Fw2 Rw2 3Rw' Lw Dw2 Rw2 F2 B' 3Rw' Uw' F B2 Dw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 R2 Dw U2 R' F Lw Bw' L2 Dw2 U2 D2 R F2 3Rw2 Dw' Rw' U' 3Rw B' 3Fw2 Fw' Uw' U F2 Bw L2 Dw 3Fw Fw L Uw2 R' Dw2 3Fw' Uw'

4 - Fw2 Bw' 3Uw F' 3Fw' R Bw2 3Fw' Fw2 B' 3Uw' Rw2 L Bw Rw2 3Fw B2 Lw2 3Rw2 D2 B L 3Uw D' Lw' U Fw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 F' Dw2 R D Dw F2 Uw2 3Rw Uw B2 D' Rw2 F Fw L Lw 3Uw' U' Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw 3Rw' Lw2 L2 F' Lw2 F 3Fw2 Bw' Lw' 3Rw' 3Uw' U2 Dw2 Fw L' F2 Dw' 3Rw2 3Fw Lw2 F' Lw2 Fw' R' Bw2 3Fw' Dw2 3Fw2 Bw'

5 - 3Fw Uw' Dw' 3Fw2 3Rw' Dw' Fw2 D 3Fw 3Rw L Lw2 Dw B' Dw' Rw' Fw Uw2 3Uw2 Lw' 3Fw' F2 Dw' U' Bw2 B2 Rw' Fw' Bw' Dw2 Rw2 Lw' 3Fw' F Fw' Rw' Dw2 3Fw' Lw2 B L Rw' 3Rw U2 R 3Fw' Rw U B' R' L' Bw2 Dw2 3Uw' Bw' U 3Fw2 3Rw' Dw2 3Uw' L2 3Uw' Bw' Rw2 R2 D' B' L' U' D2 B' Rw' Uw' Rw 3Fw D2 L2 Dw2 3Rw2 R2





Spoiler: 7x7



*7x7*
1 - D2 B' 3Lw Lw' R 3Dw' U D 3Fw2 F2 Dw Lw2 3Dw2 Rw 3Bw F 3Uw' F2 Bw2 L 3Fw' 3Rw' D 3Rw2 U F2 B' R2 3Lw' B 3Dw B Bw2 U' 3Dw2 Lw 3Fw 3Uw2 Lw' U2 Uw 3Dw Bw' Fw' Dw2 Fw2 3Fw R' 3Dw B Lw2 F' Uw U' 3Fw Rw 3Uw' Dw2 3Fw R2 Bw' 3Fw' R2 3Dw' Lw2 Bw' 3Rw2 Fw Rw2 F2 Rw' 3Rw 3Dw2 3Rw2 Bw2 U2 3Lw2 3Uw2 U' 3Lw' Bw2 F 3Fw Fw Rw 3Fw2 Rw' Lw2 F2 3Uw' 3Dw2 U' Lw2 L2 3Bw 3Fw Fw' Uw' L' 3Bw

2 - Dw2 Rw' 3Lw F Lw R2 U2 F2 U Bw' B' Lw' 3Fw2 Uw Dw' R 3Uw' F 3Dw 3Fw2 3Lw' 3Dw' 3Bw' 3Fw' 3Rw L Rw Uw 3Fw B Bw2 3Bw2 3Uw R2 3Rw' L 3Fw' 3Dw' L' Uw2 U' 3Lw2 U' B2 3Dw 3Bw 3Dw' 3Lw Dw 3Uw' Fw2 U2 B' 3Uw Dw2 3Bw' Fw' D2 3Fw2 B' Fw 3Uw F2 Lw' 3Fw Dw 3Lw2 3Rw' Dw2 Lw 3Dw Uw2 U' Lw' F2 3Uw' L Fw' U Lw Uw 3Fw Rw' U D F' Bw2 Rw 3Fw' Dw2 R' 3Uw2 3Bw2 U' 3Bw L2 3Bw Lw 3Fw2 3Dw'

3 - U F 3Uw' U2 3Bw2 R' D 3Rw R 3Bw2 3Rw U' 3Bw' 3Uw2 U 3Rw2 Lw2 D2 Lw2 L B' Dw B 3Fw' R' F' R' D L 3Lw2 R F B 3Lw2 3Dw' L2 F' Bw' Lw2 3Fw2 3Rw' U Rw2 Dw' Rw' Bw 3Fw Uw2 L 3Rw' Rw2 Lw2 R F' U' Fw2 Bw 3Uw2 3Dw2 U' 3Fw2 Bw' Dw' Rw2 B2 Rw2 Fw 3Dw Uw' Fw U2 Dw' Lw R2 3Rw Dw2 B' Fw' Rw' L' 3Rw Lw 3Dw B' L2 F L' F2 Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 Dw' 3Rw' Rw Bw 3Dw2 Rw Uw2 Lw2 R

4 - 3Dw2 R' Uw' 3Fw' D 3Bw2 D' U2 Dw2 Uw L 3Lw R' Bw Rw2 3Uw2 3Bw Fw2 3Uw' Uw D 3Rw D' 3Fw2 Rw2 3Fw2 3Dw 3Lw' Bw2 R' 3Rw' 3Dw 3Rw 3Uw' Dw2 3Rw' U2 F2 3Fw 3Dw 3Fw2 Uw' 3Fw2 R' 3Bw2 U2 Dw 3Fw2 Uw' B Bw' Dw' Rw2 R' L2 B' 3Bw 3Dw2 Fw Rw' Bw 3Fw2 3Lw' 3Bw2 3Lw Bw2 3Bw' Lw' 3Lw' Fw 3Dw Uw' 3Lw' B' Bw2 L' Rw Dw' 3Fw2 3Lw2 R2 3Dw2 U2 Lw2 Fw' B2 3Rw U' Bw Fw2 3Dw' Rw' 3Bw' L2 Bw' Lw D 3Bw' 3Lw' U'

5 - R' 3Lw U F' 3Rw Uw D' 3Uw2 3Lw' Fw2 3Dw 3Rw' D' Dw' Rw' 3Fw' D2 3Bw' Dw2 3Dw' F' 3Dw2 U Lw' 3Dw' F R2 Rw' Uw2 L2 B Uw Dw2 3Bw2 L2 Rw' Dw2 3Bw2 Dw2 Rw' Bw' 3Dw' Uw2 Bw 3Fw2 U2 3Bw' Lw2 R' 3Fw' 3Dw2 Dw2 Lw F 3Uw2 L2 U Fw U 3Fw 3Rw' Uw Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw' U2 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Lw' Dw' Rw2 L Uw' 3Bw' R' 3Lw2 Bw Fw' F 3Bw 3Uw2 Bw 3Lw2 Dw Rw Bw2 3Lw' B' Dw2 3Rw R Bw2 3Fw' 3Bw2 F 3Lw' Uw' L2 Rw





Spoiler: 3x3 Blindfolded



*3x3 Blindfolded*
1 - R2 U R2 U L2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 B' D' L F2 R U2 B F2 L' Rw' Uw
2 - U F2 L' F2 D2 L2 D2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B' L F' D R2 B' F Rw2 Uw'
3 - B F2 U2 F2 U R2 U R2 F2 U L2 U R B L U F U' B2 D2 Uw2
4 - L2 F2 U L2 R2 D F2 D R2 U F2 U' B F D' R' U2 L2 B' U R'
5 - L2 R2 U F2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 L' F' L R U2 L' F U L Uw





Spoiler: 3x3 One Handed



*3x3 One-Handed*
1 - F' R2 D' L' B R' U D2 L2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 B' R2 B D2 L2 D'
2 - U' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 D R B' L' R' B' R2 U L2 B' F
3 - F' U' F2 L F2 R' F2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 F L B' D' U' F2 R2
4 - F2 R F2 L' U2 B2 L' D2 R F2 D2 L F' U2 R F D B' F' L'
5 - L U2 F2 R F2 R' U2 R U2 L F L D' F' D U' R' D R





Spoiler: Megaminx



*Megaminx
1* R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*2 *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*3* R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*4* R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*5* R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'





Spoiler: Pyraminx



*Pyraminx*
1 - U' B R' L' U L B L' l' r' b' u'
2 - B' U R' B U' L' B R l
3 - L R U' L' B' R B' U' l b u'
4 - U R B' R' B L' R' L' r' b
5 - U R' L' U R L' B' L r' b' u





Spoiler: Square-1



*Square-1*
1 - (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (5,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-2)/ (-2,0)
2 - (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (6,-4)/ (3,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/
3 - (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,1)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-5)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)
4 - (4,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,5)/ (1,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (2,-2)/ (6,-5)/
5 - (0,2)/ (3,6)/ (1,4)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (6,-2)/





Spoiler: Skewb



*Skewb*
1 - U R' U' L R' U' L R' B'
2 - R' B U B L' B' R' U
3 - B U' B U' L' U B' L'
4 - R B R' L' U' L U' R' L'
5 - B' L U B' R' U L R' L'


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 10, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Not a bad idea. Unfortunately, I have already tried it and there isn't a good way of collecting the data in a condensed form as opposed to having 1 question per input, which will require a tonne of questions.
> 
> UPDATE:
> Qualifying will begin *TODAY. *
> ...


Just letting you know, June 20th is a Saturday


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 10, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Just letting you know, June 20th is a Saturday



Thanks for spotting that. Should be Sunday 21st June.


----------



## Rafaello (Jun 10, 2020)

What's the format of 3bld? Best or avg?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 10, 2020)

I would love to compete in clock, 4BLD, MBLD, 5BLD as well!!

Will edit this post as I do more events

Name - PingPongCuber
Cult - Currently none!
Round - Qualifying


EventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average2x28.206.867.605.966.156.873x314.1314.3413.6616.8513.4814.044x451.311:02.3452.3453.9151.5552.605x52:05.441:59.471:43.001:50.841:56.301:55.546x64:00.024:10.413:50.404:03.726:48.574:04.72Pyraminx9.276.627.627.675.347.30Skewb12.2010.0911.9512.1712.8512.11Square 134.1826.7820.4722.0229.2626.02Megaminx1:44.441:50.371:48.831:56.621:43.471:47.883x3 One Handed26.1039.4926.0532.7219.8928.293x3 Blindfolded1:58.85DNF2:10.56DNF2:21.58(Single) 1:58.85


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 10, 2020)

Yeah all 17 events would be cool, I'd love to do FMC, 4BLD, 5BLD and MBLD


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 10, 2020)

*Name - Owen Morrison*
_*Cult - Qiyi Club
Round - Qualifying*_

*
Times:*

*Event**Time 1**Time 2**Time 3**Time 4**Time 5**Average**2x2**6.64**4.75**5.94**6.12**4.93**5.66**3x3**9.82**9.65**8.76**8.23**8.37**8.92**4x4**42.73**43.66**42.81**43.93**49.10**43.46**5x5**1:59.84**2:00.35**1:51.33**1:59.81**2:51.77**2:02.33**6x6**7x7**Pyraminx**16.94**11.54**11.40**9.21**10.69**11.19**Skewb**16.01**10.44**12.78**11.64**13.89**12.77**Square 1**Megaminx**1:06.42**57.78**59.12**51.66**56.66**57.85**3x3 One Handed**21.29**23.31**30.06**29.96**25.35**26.20**3x3 Blindfolded*


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 10, 2020)

Name - Sub1Hour
Cult - The MGC
Round - Qualifying


Times:


EventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average2x23.473.463.83(3.40)(4.71)3.593x310.15(14.59)(9.98)10.1011.5110.584x447.78(50.64)48.89(45.09)45.7447.475x51:26.801:23.51(1:19.27)(1:28.10)1:24.731:25.016x62:30.87(2:35.02)2:30.54(2:20.51)2:31.172:30.867x74:01.53:55.05(4:03.26)3:59.70(3:43.89)3:58.80Pyraminx(15.07)5.606.7410.79(4.83)7.71Skewb6.84(10.50)7.396.73(4.60)6.99Square 19.1810.16(8.42)8.70(11.85)9.35Megaminx(1:23.75)1:27.351:25.381:23.98(1:28.54)1:25.573x3 One Handed23.1121.17(26.87)25.20(17.45)23.16

Also Cloncc should be added since its better than pyra and skewb don't @Me (unless you would like to then you may according to the second amendment of the United States, as well as the 19th article in the United Nations Declaration of Human Rights)

Edit: Holy frick those squan scrambles were on point


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 10, 2020)

Name - fun at the joy
Round - Qualifying

Times:

EventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average2x23.024.70(7.32+)4.67(2.81)*4.13*3x312.61(8.15)11.12(16.02)11.09*11.61*4x4(34.85)44.0541.4343.47(1:05.63)*42.98*5x51:15.31(1:34.93)1:28.39(1:07.74)1:11.65*1:18.45*6x62:37.402:50.182:37.57(2:19.92)(3:04.21)*2:41.72*7x74:19.254:29.02(3:57.15)3:59.80(4:32.86)*4:16.02*Pyraminx8.92(4.01)(13.04)4.035.48*6.14*Skewb7.14(8.29)7.157.72(4.97)*7.34*Square 123.61(40.72)(18.74)31.1125.11*26.61*Megaminx(1:27.76)1:37.42(1:43.47)1:37.251:37.29*1:37.32*3x3 One Handed14.4618.5415.42(18.85)(14.16)*16.14*3x3 Blindfolded(58.69)1:21.601:02.43(DNF (1:32.53))1:11.42*1:11.82*


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 10, 2020)

Name: Micah Morrison
Co-leader of the Qiyi Club
Round- Qualifying

Times:

EventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average2x24.0403.5513.8653.3834.2663.8193x37.5418.2447.5406.3517.7957.6254x433.32534.93735.54527.85635.34034.5345x51:05.6761:01.8831:12.5041:14.274+1:09.7351:09.3056x62:42.6062:15.6192:07.9252:12.5972:15.9102:14.7097x73:58.1263:29.9093:03.0923:11.7733:08.1323:16.604Pyraminx15.0324.1985.99611.41910.5899.425Skewb18.53810.50911.14113.79614.23213.056Square 116.54721.01415.05012.88314.73515.510Megaminx1:02.6771:07.2221:01.6831:07.1811:09.4131:05.6933x3 One Handed20.95714.73321.04820.37516.64619.3263x3 Blindfolded2:39.4212:57.8682:12.2852:42.2012:51.8902:44.721 avg, 2:12.285 single


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 10, 2020)

Rafaello said:


> What's the format of 3bld? Best or avg?



Not sure. Never done blind before so I am open to suggestions on what everyone else would prefer.



Micah Morrison said:


> Name: Micah Morrison
> Co-leader of the Qiyi Cult
> Round- Qualifying





fun at the joy said:


> Name - fun at the joy
> Round - Qualifying





Sub1Hour said:


> Name - Sub1Hour
> Cult - The MGC
> Round - Qualifying





Owen Morrison said:


> Name - Owen Morrison
> Cult - Leader of Qiyi Club
> Round - Qualifying





PingPongCuber said:


> I would love to compete in clock, 4BLD, MBLD, 5BLD as well!!
> 
> Will edit this post as I do more events
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the responses so far.
I am aware that some responses are in the editing process as people complete more events, so as a way of myself knowing that you have competed in all the events, if you could put a "-" or "X" or something in the empty fields letting me know that you will not be competing in a certain event that would be great.

As for MBLD and Big BLD, I am not sure as to if there would be enough people to make more than one league, but may see opportunity in future to include these events to get around this.


----------



## Rafaello (Jun 10, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Not sure. Never done blind before so I am open to suggestions on what everyone else would prefer.


I would prefer best single, same as in WCA comps. Using avgs, we must go safe in every solve and it's slower than normal.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 10, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> As for MBLD and Big BLD, I am not sure as to if there would be enough people to make more than one league, but may see opportunity in future to include these events to get around this.


What about clock? I'd do clock if it was included


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 10, 2020)

*TIMES*

Name - @BenChristman1
Cult - Qiyi Club (Rank: Fanboy)
Round - Qualifying


EventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average2x26.4634.7336.0044.3055.4365.3913x315.52417.50219.44918.42912.37017.1514x41:12.9851:18.0961:13.3681:06.2521:09.7401:12.0315x52:25.0152:19.7772:16.8002:12.3282:20.8582:19.1456x66:37.4556:14.8565:58.9465:56.9986:15.9196:09.907Pyraminx10.1516.3648.6518.36413.0379.055Skewb6.60414.55815.00916.44116.05715.208Square 141.20445.27945.07646.15530.77043.853Megaminx1:58.3302:05.6711:59.7762:19.3672:09.3412:04.929 (PB Ao5!)3x3 One Handed41.65444.91551.98538.75133.93741.773

Done!


----------



## ProStar (Jun 11, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Not a bad idea. Unfortunately, I have already tried it and there isn't a good way of collecting the data in a condensed form as opposed to having 1 question per input, which will require a tonne of questions.
> 
> UPDATE:
> Qualifying will begin *TODAY. *
> ...



I'm on vacation rn, is it okay if I do it 1 or 2 days late? I should be getting back right around that time


----------



## AGuy27 (Jun 11, 2020)

Name: AGuy27
Cult: None
Round: Qualifying
3 of my 2x2 solves were PLL skips.
Times:


EventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average2x28.65710.96117.0897.85719.32912.2363x31:10.69757.31362.3301:08.55356.3701:02.7324x4xxxxxx5x5xxxxxx6x6xxxxxx7x7xxxxxxPyraminxxxxxxxSkewbxxxxxxSquare 1xxxxxxMegaminxxxxxxx3x3 One Handedxxxxxx3x3 Blindfoldedxxxxxx


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 11, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I will update as I do more events. I am not doing 7x7 and 3BLD.
> 
> Name - @BenChristman1
> Cult - Qiyi Club (Rank: Fanboy)
> ...


Uh, I think your 5x5 average is slower than 1:39 judging by your times.


----------



## Ayce (Jun 11, 2020)

Can you include clock?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm on vacation rn, is it okay if I do it 1 or 2 days late? I should be getting back right around that time



No problem.


Rafaello said:


> I would prefer best single, same as in WCA comps. Using avgs, we must go safe in every solve and it's slower than normal.



I guess we will go with best single



Sub1Hour said:


> What about clock? I'd do clock if it was included



Not sure on how many people are interested in clock. Everyone that wants clock give this comment a thumbs up (or some sort of reaction)


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jun 11, 2020)

Name - SpeedCuberSub30
Cult - None
Round - Qualifying
I will edit it after I do pyraminx.(Photo below for proof) 
Times:

EventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average2x2xxxxxx3x319.91720.28619.75814.12218.85219.5094x4xxxxxx5x5xxxxxx6x6xxxxxx7x7xxxxxxPyraminxSkewbxxxxxxSquare 1xxxxxxMegaminxxxxxxx3x3 One Handedxxxxxx3x3 Blindfoldedxxxxxx


----------



## ProStar (Jun 11, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> I guess we will go with best single
> ...



Was gonna like this post, but then saw saw this:




> Not sure on how many people are interested in clock. Everyone that wants clock give this comment a thumbs up (or some sort of reaction)



So I'm just gonna say thanks


----------



## Ayce (Jun 11, 2020)

Name: Ayce
Cult: MGC (the original)
Round: Qualifying
I'll edit as I go.
Times:


EventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average2x25.715.125.847.28DNF6.283x317.6919.5619.2223.0218.0218.934x4xxxxxx5x5xxxxxx6x6xxxxxx7x7xxxxxxPyraminxxxxxxxSkewbxxxxxxSquare 1xxxxxxMegaminxxxxxxx3x3 One Handedxxxxxx3x3 BlindfoldedDNF (5e 3c) 5:25.97DNFDNF (4e)DNF5:25.97 (single)


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 11, 2020)

*Name - Nmile7300
Round - Qualifying


Times:*

*Event**Time 1**Time 2**Time 3**Time 4**Time 5**Average**2x2**X**X**X**X**X**X**3x3**9.88**8.56**9.23**9.03**7.27**8.94**4x4**41.54**41.27**39.29**45.21**40.36**41.06**5x5**1:07.79**1:13.03**1:20.15**1:14.07**1:05.35**1:11.63**6x6**2:06.32**2:14.99**2:39.4**2:19.24**2:12.54**2:15.59**7x7**3:41.03**3:58.49**3:40.42**3:52.52**3:34.59**3:44.66**Pyraminx**5.15**3.94**4.3**2.36**3.38**3.87**Skewb**X**X**X**X**X**X**Square 1**20.01**21.97**13.65**21.38**15.54**18.98**Megaminx**1:18.48**1:22.35**1:33.09**1:20.26**1:18.49**1:20.37**3x3 One Handed**21.48**17.14**19.40**19.50**16.70**18.68**3x3 Blindfolded**X**X**X**X**X**X*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 12, 2020)

*Name - Ordway Persyn
Cult - I think WRM gang
Round - Qualifying*


Times:

EventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average2x26.855.855.144.654.945.313x310.4413.5013.3912.0414.4212.984x451.5143.0442.1745.8741.3243.695x51:23.981:27.731:18.141:30.741:35.451:27.486x62:45.862:42.372:41.412:58.103:02.122:48.787x74:23.383:50.644:33.164;16.624:02.304:14.10Pyraminx6.376.207.197.144.636.54Skewb8.145.887.7910.346.297.41Megaminx1:38.651:38.591:58.881:48.861:33.291:42.04


Only doing events I'm not hot garbage on.


----------



## Master_Disaster (Jun 13, 2020)

*Name: Master_Disaster
Cult: MoYu
Round: Qualifying

Times:*

*Event**Time 1**Time 2**Time 3**Time 4**Time 5**Average**2x2**7.498**7.346**6.738**6.541**9.520**7.194**3x3**17.300**16.935**16.138**16.394**18.782**16.876**4x4**1:51.043**2:04,782**1:40,867**2:11,843**2:04.370**2:00.065**5x5**5:40.067**5:11.948**5:20.500**5:06.734**3:43.276**5:13.061**Pyraminx**18.118**11.616**13.913**9.350**13.234**12.921**Skewb**13.730**11.813**9.013**13.684**10.941**12.146**Megaminx**5:07.621**5:54:189**5:55.058**5:24.046**4:18.053**5:28.619**3x3 One Handed**1:02.169**1:17.089**1:07.619**59.082**53.463**1:02.966*


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 13, 2020)

Name - Spacey10
Cult - Yeahhhh, umm noo
Round - Qualifying (Just to help keep track of which round the data is for. Replace "Qualifying" with "Week XXXXX" as the competition progresses)


Times:


EventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average2x23x335.6548.5640.3133.3131.8536.424x45x56x67x7PyraminxSkewbSquare 1Megaminx3x3 One Handed3x3 Blindfolded


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Jun 13, 2020)

x

Name: EvanTheCuberCult: noneRound QualEventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average2x2xxxxxx3x320.1025.9314.9319.4014.83(pll skip)19.204x41:52.281:37.611:24.851:59.041:52.111:47.335x5xxxxxx6x6xxxxxx7x7xxxxxxPyraminxxxxxxxSkewbxxxxxxMegaminxxxxxxx


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Jun 14, 2020)

Name; nairismic
Cult: N/A
Round: Qualifying

EventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average2x23x336.5834.8934.9835.5737.6435.714x45x56x67x7Pyraminx19.8812.8516.0310.9014.3614.41SkewbSquare 1Megaminx3x3 One Handed3x3 Blindfolded


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jun 14, 2020)

Name - MoTheCuber
Cult - None
Round - Qualifying

Event​Time 1​Time 2​Time 3​Time 4​Time 5​Average​2x2​5.17​4.93​4.80​5.08​4.76​5.56​3x3​19.56​19.03​18.67​18.10​21.62​19.77​4x4​1:27.17​1:38.93​1:36.79​1:11.49​1:18.00​1:27.32​5x5​2:10.41 (pll skip & PB)​3:26.01​3:00.38​3:04.76​2:45.98​2:57.04​6x6​x​x​x​x​x​x​7x7​x​x​x​x​x​x​Pyraminx​x​x​x​x​x​x​Skewb​x​x​x​x​x​x​Square 1​x​x​x​x​x​x​Megaminx​​​​​3x3 One Handed​x​x​x​x​x​x​3x3 Blindfolded​x​x​x​x​x​x​

These are my times for qualifying.
I will update this comment when I have solved the Megaminx scrambles.


----------



## SlothmanCubing (Jun 14, 2020)

Name - Slothman Cubing
Cult - none
Round - Qualifying 
Stuff: just to be clear, we are using the wca average format, correct? 
Also, I have learned that warming up is helpful.

Times:

EventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average2x26.905.616.496.085.146.063x321.9526.2316.3915.8321.7220.024x41:8.561:11.611:24.261:13.671:5.871:11.285x56x67x7PyraminxSkewbSquare 1Megaminx3x3 One Handed41.6045.4239.2833.7049.4742.103x3 Blindfolded


----------



## Ayce (Jun 14, 2020)

@Zain_A24 No clock?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 14, 2020)

Ayce said:


> @Zain_A24 No clock?



We've already discussed this.



*NO.*



It's just a prank bro


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 14, 2020)

Ayce said:


> @Zain_A24 No clock?


We may see it turn up in Season 2 so keep an eye out for that.


----------



## Ayce (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## wearephamily1719 (Jun 15, 2020)

Name-Wearephamily1719
Cult-Currently None
Round-Qualifying
Times:

EventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average2x24.674.493.833.816.714.333x319.4916.4614.1313.5614.8715.154x41:16.651:02.291:10.231:06.021:09.011:08.425x53:08.943:13.273:16.763:17.892:38.113:12.996x6XXXXXX7x7XXXXXXPyraminx10.125.598.765.736.046.84Skewb12.438.978.778.176.788.64Square 128.9438.8231.7343.8234.6235.05MegaminxXXXXXX3x3 One Handed45.3630.9228.2427.73DNF34.843x3 BlindfoldXXXXXX


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 15, 2020)

Name - Kit Clement
Round - Qualifying


Times:


EventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average2x24.405.185.054.354.614.693x317.6216.2413.8014.8113.0514.954x448.8149.5643.601:17.9552.8350.405x51:36.611:57.731:31.561:33.021:22.271:33.736x67x7Pyraminx7.755.628.745.609.997.37Skewb16.767.367.998.624.777.99Square 120.0236.2114.1825.7820.7422.18Megaminx1:31.051:25.131:46.491:20.601:30.981:29.053x3 One Handed22.0518.8021.1120.8128.8421.323x3 Blindfolded1:13.09DNF1:13.111:13.691:08.321:08.32 single, 1:13.43 avg


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 15, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> 3x3 Blindfolded1:13.09DNF1:13.111:13.691:08.321:08.32 single, 1:13.43 avg


That is some crazy consistent blind!


----------



## Mike3451 (Jun 15, 2020)

*Name: Mike3451
Round: Qualifying*


*Event**Time 1**Time 2**Time 3**Time 4**Time 5**Average**2x2**5.63**5.17**5.92**6.18**4.73**5.57**3x3**17.22**17.07**19.27**19.66**19.89**18.72**4x4**1:24.93**1:24.11**1:23.74**1:16.57**1:09.95**1:21.47**5x5**6x6**7x7**Pyraminx**Skewb**Square 1**Megaminx**3x3 One Handed*


----------



## ProStar (Jun 15, 2020)

*Name - ProStar
Round - Qualifying*


*Event**Time #1**Time #2**Time #3**Time #4**Time #5**Result**2x2*(3.76)3.303.303.42(2.94)3.34*3x3*15.64(15.65)13.1915.12(12.65)14.65*4x4*1:05.781:03.40(1:08.84)58.14(56.07)1:02.44*5x5*------*6x6*------*7x7*------*3BLD*DNF4:12.87DNFDNFDNF4:12.87*3x3 OH*(17.02)22.9922.7019.77(24.53)21.82*Megaminx*2:47.832:35.452:12.192:20.351:54.352:22.66*Pyraminx*(5.90)2.685.39(1.29)1.933.33*Square-1*------*Skewb*16.77(19.29)(11.98)13.1818.0816.01

A hyphen means I'm not competing, if it's empty then I just haven't entered my results yet


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 16, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> That is some crazy consistent blind!



Yeah, and 2 of the 1:13s had big pauses, so by the third one I just laughed.


----------



## Rafaello (Jun 16, 2020)

*Name - Rafaello
Cult - none
Round - Qualifying*

Times:

EventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average2x22.7003.5443.2362.6113.7403.1603x311.33811.1079.79510.5537.86510.4854x449.88250.34349.68349.46450.57249.9695x52:05.8902:23.9372:31.8712:19.9732:31.0672:24.9926x65:08.7215:07.4045:09.7735:22.0924:35.3015:08.6337x79:26.5749:49.5248:38.0818:15.9788:22.5148:49.056Pyraminx5.0912.3453.7353.2623.8713.623Skewb5.0136.4443.7623.7553.8714.805Square 129.71133.65729.78033.05427.96130.848Megaminx1:58.9281:49.3461:59.5891:52.5741:59.8021:57.0303x3 One Handed26.25425.81627.39926.94019.18626.3373x3 Blindfolded3:35.3353:06.3212:57.363*2:13.841*2:40.6772:54.820


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 20, 2020)

Just a reminder that the leagues qualifying will end on Sunday 21st June (although I may allow some late entries a few days after the deadline).

Good luck everyone. I am open to feedback on areas of improvement throughout the league.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 20, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I am open to feedback on areas of improvement throughout the league.


_add clock_


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 20, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I am open to feedback on areas of improvement throughout the league.





Sub1Hour said:


> _add clock_


add BigBLD and MBLD


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> _add clock_



If you can get 10 to 15 cubers to compete in clock, consider it done.


fun at the joy said:


> add BigBLD and MBLD



Likewise. I'll extend the deadline to next week and add scrambles for those events. What is the standard number of scrambles for mbld.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 20, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> What is the standard number of scrambles for mbld.


I would say generate 50 but maybe putting them in a separate google doc would be a good idea



Zain_A24 said:


> If you can get 10 to 15 cubers to compete in clock, consider it done.


_cloncci bhois rise up_


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 20, 2020)

Name: KIngCanyon
Cult: None
Round: Qualifying


EventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average2x24.085.157.184.193.934.473x312.0714.2512.1516.4115.1913.864x41:16.341:09.33+1:09.801:04.181:26.401:11.825x51:43.351:42.071:49.821:46.631:49.741:46.576x64:11.543:26.503:27.894:01.093:48.343:45.77Pyraminx13.326.4012.2410.5912.6211.82Skewb8.6911.5810.5912.3610.3510.84Megaminx1:29.091:32.521:30.701:18.081:26.971:28.92One Handed26.6824.5523.8827.2121.4225.043x3 BlindfoldedDNF3:27.06DNF2:11.16DNF2:11.16 (Single)


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 20, 2020)

Can I do my solves on Sunday?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 20, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Can I do my solves on Sunday?


Sure. So far I've got your averages in 3x3 and mega.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 21, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I am open to feedback on areas of improvement throughout the league.


I would recommend doing some events that are mo3, such as 6x6, 7x7, and 3BLD (and 4BLD and 5BLD if you add them).


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I would recommend doing some events that are mo3, such as 6x6, 7x7, and 3BLD (and 4BLD and 5BLD if you add them).


I disagree with making 6x6 and 7x7 Mo3 since for speedsolving Mo3 objectively sucks compared to Ao5 and the only reason that 6 and 7 are Mo3 is that they would take up way to much competition time if they were Ao5 and since there isn't really a schedule and time to fill they should stay Ao5. I am awful at bld so I won't comment on them being Ao5.


----------



## BradyLawrence (Jun 22, 2020)

I’m down, anything I have to do to qualify?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 22, 2020)

BLCuber8 said:


> I’m down, anything I have to do to qualify?


Uh I think you missed the deadline. You just have to do the attempts for whatever events you want to do using the scrambles and post your results in this thread. I suppose you could do it real quick but today was kind of when you were supposed to be done.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 22, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Likewise. I'll extend the deadline to next week and add scrambles for those events.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 22, 2020)

Forget I said anything lol


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 22, 2020)

ProStar said:


> *Name - ProStar
> Round - Qualifying*
> 
> 
> ...


Goodness, you’re so much better at pyraminx than skewb.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 22, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> Goodness, you’re so much better at pyraminx than skewb.


I'm so much better at 3x3 than skewb


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 22, 2020)

BLCuber8 said:


> I’m down, anything I have to do to qualify?



Go ahead. Best of luck. Simply an average using the scrambles in the opening post and use the table found in previous posts to post your results. You are welcome to compete in as little or as many events as you would like.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 22, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> Goodness, you’re so much better at pyraminx than skewb.



That was my PB Ao5, I average 5


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 22, 2020)

Hey since you are still looking for a name, I suggest we call it "The Cubing Z-League". This way it is a less generic name, but you can still tell what it is about, and it also references @Zain_A24.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 26, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Hey since you are still looking for a name, I suggest we call it "The Cubing Z-League". This way it is a less generic name, but you can still tell what it is about, and it also references @Zain_A24.



Hello Nmile7300,

Sorry for the late response, I've been active on the forums but must have missed the notification. Has a nice ring to it. The Cubing Z-League it is, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 27, 2020)

Can't believe I got 5 successes for 3BLD, and all sub 3:00 too! Before this I never even had a successful mo3 or ao5.


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm just gonna do 3x3.

*Name - CyoobietheCuber
Round - Qualifying*

Time List:
1. 15.96 L2 B' R' L2 U2 R2 F2 B' R' F U2 F B2 R L' U F' R D L R2 F' U2 F2 L' 
2. 13.97 D' F' U2 D2 B' U D2 B F' R' D B U2 D R' F2 L D L2 D2 L U D' L' U 
3. (18.84) B R' D L2 U' L' D2 U' L B2 F2 D2 R2 U2 D R2 L' F D2 R2 L F D F B 
4. 15.16 F' R' U2 F B2 D2 B2 L' R B2 F2 R' F' R2 F' D L' B F D2 F' L2 B' L2 B2 
5. (13.16) U' B' R2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' L B2 L2 R2 U' B' R' B R2 D2 B L' D' R2 U R' D2

*Average: *15.03


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 1, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

Thank you to all those that competed in qualifying. I am just waiting on a couple of people that are wanting to post results that were unable to do so previously.

A few things to mention before wrapping up Qualifying.

Format
Fortunately, for the main NxN events up to 5x5, turnaround was at a suitable level. 3x3 Qualifying was incredibly close, and some cubers may miss out on a league by a couple of tenths. Based on the event and the number of participants, the leagues will have different numbers of divisions

Participants
2x2 - 18
3x3 - 24
4x4 - 19
5x5 - 15
6x6 - 8
7x7 - 5
Pyra - 14
Skewb - 13
SQ-1 - 9
Mega - 13
3OH - 14
3BLD - 8

These numbers may change over the next few hours. I will also be competing and I will post my results later today. Certain events with lower turnaround (e.g. 7x7, 

A few things to note before we move onto qualifying.

@SpeedCuberSUB30, feel free to let me know if you plan on competing in Pyraminx as you said, I currently don't have a result for you for Pyraminx.

@Ayce, @Spacey10, @nairismic and @CyoobietheCuber, feel free to compete in multiple events if you can, you are not limited to your strongest events.

@Mo_A2244, I am aware you will be competing in Megaminx, if you could let me know before I process results that would be great.

@BLCuber8, I am aware that you were planning on competing, entries are still open for the next few hours if you would like to enter into the event for Season 1. If not, Season 2 will always be open for you if you wish to enter.

I will have the pyraminx on the way from GAN, and will plan on getting the XMan Bell V2 for comparison, so will probably join in on Pyraminx in Season 2 along with @Mo_A2244. Season 1 will last 5 Weeks, although anyone is entirely welcome to suggest fewer or more weeks for a single season. As we continue this competition, it will continue to grow as more competitors join in future seasons.

Awards
We will see several "Awards" each week of competition highlighting the best and most shocking moments, and I am always open to feedback throughout the competition. Season 1 will be constantly developing, and hopefully when we hit Season 2 and beyond, it will be fully developed and ready to go from the start.

I will follow up on details such as the number of leagues for each event, as well as which league everyone is in for each event. If you still want to compete and you haven't already, now is the time to do so, I am still accepting entries.

Many Thanks
Zain - Speed Cube Critic


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi,
I won't be competing in Megaminx unfortunately as I haven't brushed up my megaminx in a while and I am... pretty slow.


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Jul 1, 2020)

@Zain_A24 Yeah ok, I guess I'll add pyra.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 1, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> These numbers may change over the next few hours. I will also be competing and I will post my results later today. Certain events with lower turnaround (e.g. 7x7,


What about certain events with a lower turnaround?


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 1, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> CyoobietheCuber, feel free to compete in multiple events if you can, you are not limited to your strongest events.


Sure, here goes for OH.

*Name - *CyoobietheCuber
*Round - *Qualifying

Time List:
1. 35.00 F' R2 D' L' B R' U D2 L2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 B' R2 B D2 L2 D'
2. (DNF(31.47)) U' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 D R B' L' R' B' R2 U L2 B' F
3. 37.54 F' U' F2 L F2 R' F2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 F L B' D' U' F2 R2
4. 36.27 F2 R F2 L' U2 B2 L' D2 R F2 D2 L F' U2 R F D B' F' L'
5. (19.62) L U2 F2 R F2 R' U2 R U2 L F L D' F' D U' R' D R (That was almost a PB)

*Average: *36.27

That was a horrible average. I generally avg 30.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jul 2, 2020)

Can I compete in skewb and OH ( averages are in signature)


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 6, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> Can I compete in skewb and OH ( averages are in signature)



Sorry for the late response. You are more than welcome to, although I will be ending qualifying very soon.


CyoobietheCuber said:


> Sure, here goes for OH.
> 
> *Name - *CyoobietheCuber
> *Round - *Qualifying
> ...


Thanks for taking part in an additional event. Best of luck.



Sub1Hour said:


> What about certain events with a lower turnaround?


I will be making some into single leagues, but for 7x7, we only have 5 participants so that may have to be removed or combined with another event.
I will be posting qualifying results within the next 48 hours, as well as letting you all know what your league placements are. Best of luck everyone.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 9, 2020)

Whoever competed in 6x6 but not 7x7 needs to compete in 7x7 ASAP. (if they have a 7x7)


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 10, 2020)

I like how Qualifying should've ended almost 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 10, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Whoever competed in 6x6 but not 7x7 needs to compete in 7x7 ASAP. (if they have a 7x7)


@PingPongCuber @BenChristman1 @KingCanyon 
If you guys have 7x7s then the big cube gang would really appreciate it if you guys competed so it doesn't get removed.
Also if anyone else has a 7x7 but didn't compete, then we would really appreciate if you competed. Thanks


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 10, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> @PingPongCuber @BenChristman1 @KingCanyon
> If you guys have 7x7s then the big cube gang would really appreciate it if you guys competed so it doesn't get removed.
> Also if anyone else has a 7x7 but didn't compete, then we would really appreciate if you competed. Thanks


Sorry, I have a 7x7 but I am not going to compete


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 10, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Sorry, I have a 7x7 but I am not going to compete


Why not?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 10, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Why not?



My finger is in a splint and it both hurts / slows me down when I cube, especially on big cubes because it gets in the way a lot. Sorry.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 10, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> My finger is in a splint and it both hurts / slows me down when I cube, especially on big cubes because it gets in the way a lot. Sorry.


Ok no problem. Hope it gets better soon!


----------



## Zubin Park (Jul 10, 2020)

Too late to join? Btw I'm only doing 7x7 so it hopefully doesn't get canceled

Name: Zubin Park
Round: Qualifying
Times:


EventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average3x37.768.237.567.988.127.813x3 OH45.7650.3251.4349.7246.2948.784x440.7846.2545.7645.1343.5344.815x51:59.021:58.392:03.922:02.812:00.352:00.733BLD30.0238.6235.6129.0428.6331.567x75:45.025:50.535:44.925:44.815:55.195:46.82Mega1:45.021:59.69DNFDNFDNFNot doing this event lolSkewbNopePyraNopeSqanNope6x6Nope2x2Dont really care ab this event


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks so much!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 10, 2020)

I would do 7x7, but it would take me almost 2 hours to do an ao5 because my cube is so bad. I'm waiting for the MGC7, then I might in the future.


----------



## KingCanyon (Jul 11, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> @PingPongCuber @BenChristman1 @KingCanyon
> If you guys have 7x7s then the big cube gang would really appreciate it if you guys competed so it doesn't get removed.
> Also if anyone else has a 7x7 but didn't compete, then we would really appreciate if you competed. Thanks


My 7x7 is missing a center that I lost, so I can't unless I use a painfully slow Shengshou. I don't want to put myself through solving it.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 11, 2020)

I will start a petition to include 7x7 if needs be.


and also cloncc since good hardware is here now


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 16, 2020)

RIP


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 16, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> RIP


I'm confused. Is this a reaction to 7x7 most likely being removed, or is it a reaction to the fact that the thread hasn't been updated with the results yet?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 16, 2020)

Probably the latter


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm kinda getting impatient


----------



## AGuy27 (Jul 16, 2020)

The league man Zair was online today, so it has to be coming relatively soon.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> I'm confused. Is this a reaction to 7x7 most likely being removed, or is it a reaction to the fact that the thread hasn't been updated with the results yet?





PetrusQuber said:


> Probably the latter


DING DING DING!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 18, 2020)

@Zain_A24


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 18, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> @Zain_A24


I understand some of you are getting impatient, however, me and SpeedCubeCritic should have this sorted soon. Thanks for your patience


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 18, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> I understand some of you are getting impatient, however, me and SpeedCubeCritic should have this sorted soon. Thanks for your patience


I know that sorting the results is taking you guys longer than expected, but could please provide us with more updates as to what is happening? The main reason people are getting impatient is because you guys haven't given any updates on why it is taking so long, so people assume you just forgot about this altogether.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 18, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> I know that sorting the results is taking you guys longer than expected, but could please provide us with more updates as to what is happening? The main reason people are getting impatient is because you guys haven't given any updates on why it is taking so long, so people assume you just forgot about this altogether.


UPDATE:
Results should be up by Wednesday, maybe even earlier than that.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 20, 2020)

UPDATE:
The moment you have all been waiting for the best.... I think I'll just skip to the results actually
Results, and not it it not a RIck Roll....


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hello Everyone. Glad that there is a great interest in the leagues. I can assure you that it will continue. Unfortunately I do not have as much time to put into cubing as many others here on the forums, but hopefully the leagues will be a good way to keep us all motivated.

Here are the scrambles for Week 1!
Scrambles


Spoiler: 2x2 Scrambles



2x2
1. F R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R' U F
2. R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R' F2 U2
3. F U R F2 R' U R' F' R2
4. U R2 U' F R2 F U' F' U
5. U2 R' U2 F2 R U' F R2 U2





Spoiler: 3x3 Scrambles



3x3
1. D L' B' U2 F D2 F2 L2 B' D2 F' D2 F' U B2 L F2 R U' F2
2. D F U L U R' B U B' D2 L2 B D2 F U2 F L2 D2 R2 U2
3. B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 F2 L' U' R' D' B F U' R2
4. D' L2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D' F R B U F L' B' D'
5. D F2 D U L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U L' B' D2 F2 U' F U' R D2





Spoiler: 4x4 Scrambles



4x4
1. D R' L2 D2 L2 D2 F R2 D2 B R2 B R2 B L' U B' F D R2 D Fw2 D' Rw2 R L' D' Fw2 U2 R D R2 U L2 Fw' D B D B Uw' L2 Fw2 U' Fw U L'
2. U2 L U' B2 D U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D F2 R2 B F U F R U2 L' Rw2 U2 F U' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 D Rw2 F' L2 F2 Uw2 Rw R2 B R F Rw2 Uw Fw Rw' L' Uw' F' Rw2
3. R2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D L' F' D L' D2 L R' U2 Rw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 L B R2 Fw2 F2 R F2 R2 Uw F L Fw' Uw Fw2 Rw2 Uw' L U
4. B L2 F2 L D2 L D2 B2 L' F2 U2 B' L' D' R' D2 L F R2 Uw2 F' B2 Rw2 L U2 Fw2 F' U2 R L2 F' Uw' L Fw2 L2 B Uw F2 Fw Rw Uw' B Uw
5. L2 B D' F' U F' U2 B' D' R' B2 R' F2 L U2 F2 R' D2 L B2 Uw2 F L Fw2 Rw2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 B' Uw D B Uw' L Uw R Fw' Rw' D' U' Fw Uw'





Spoiler: 5x5 Scrambles



5x5
1. L2 Lw2 Rw' D F2 R2 Lw Fw F Bw L2 U Bw R2 Rw Lw B2 L Rw U' Rw L' D2 Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 F2 D' U2 Uw' F2 B2 R U Fw2 Bw2 D2 B' F' Fw' R2 D' B' Uw2 B2 Uw L Uw' D' Lw B' Rw2 L F2 L B' R2 L Lw Fw'
2. Rw Dw R2 L' Uw2 F2 Lw R F' Rw' Dw F2 L' B' Uw D2 Lw2 U Dw2 F2 Uw' Fw2 B' Bw2 D' U L' Lw' U2 B2 F Lw2 L' Bw' B U Uw Dw2 Fw L2 Fw' F' Uw2 Lw' Uw' F U Dw L Rw' Uw2 U Bw' R' Bw2 Uw' Fw F Uw U2
3. B2 L' Uw2 Bw2 R Dw2 D2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' U D' F Dw' Lw' R2 Dw2 R F' Fw' Uw' U D' F Uw2 Dw' F2 L' B Bw2 L' Lw U Dw L2 Bw' Uw2 Fw' D B' Lw Uw Bw' D L Rw2 Fw2 Uw Bw' Fw L' F' Rw' F U2 R' Fw' B2 U D2
4. Lw' Fw2 B' Dw B' D' Dw' Fw F2 U' Uw' Dw' R' Uw2 U' R2 Fw Dw' Rw F' U2 Dw2 B Fw2 Rw2 D' F Uw2 Rw2 F Fw2 R Fw' Bw B' Dw' U L Fw' D2 Fw2 Rw2 F Lw Fw' Bw' Uw' Lw' D F' Bw U' Dw Uw R' L F2 L2 Uw' Bw2
5. Lw' D' Rw2 F2 L Bw' Fw Dw2 R2 U' D Rw' B2 Bw Fw' L Bw' U' R' Fw' F2 U' Lw2 D2 F' Dw' D Lw D' F Fw' Lw2 F' R' Rw2 Uw Bw Rw2 R2 F Fw' Bw' Uw' D' R2 Bw Uw Dw2 D L2 Uw L' Lw' F2 R' L2 Dw Rw2 F Dw2





Spoiler: 6x6 Scrambles



6x6
1. 3Uw2 L' Dw2 3Uw2 U B2 F2 3Uw2 Fw' Lw2 3Fw' D' B F 3Rw2 Rw L' B2 3Rw 3Fw2 L' D' Lw2 Bw' R Rw Fw D Lw2 Dw U2 3Rw' Fw' 3Fw Bw' 3Rw2 R U2 L' 3Fw R2 3Fw Fw' 3Uw R2 D Uw2 Dw' 3Rw2 R2 3Uw' 3Fw 3Uw2 Bw2 U2 B Lw F2 Bw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw B2 F2 Fw 3Rw' F2 Uw2 D' L Bw' F2 R2 3Fw' Fw2 L' F2 Lw Uw 3Uw
2. D2 Fw' F' U2 Rw2 B Lw2 Dw' Fw Rw2 Dw Rw' F' D 3Fw 3Rw2 Lw' U' 3Rw D2 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw' Fw' U' B Fw 3Uw U Lw2 F' Bw' 3Uw' D U' R D' Uw2 Dw 3Rw 3Uw2 L' Rw2 Dw R D L2 Bw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Fw B U2 Bw' U2 Dw R Bw' Lw' Rw U' 3Rw' Rw' 3Uw 3Rw2 Dw2 B' Uw' 3Fw R2 Rw2 D2 3Fw' Bw2 Lw' Fw 3Uw F2 Bw B
3. Uw Dw' B' Bw' L' U D Bw' R2 U' R Rw D' 3Rw2 3Fw' Dw Rw2 R' L Fw Bw B Rw2 L B' Rw Bw B' Dw2 D2 U R2 Dw 3Uw2 Bw' B2 Lw 3Uw2 Dw2 F2 3Uw' 3Fw Rw' 3Rw' 3Fw' L' 3Rw 3Uw2 U2 Lw' Rw2 B Dw2 Fw2 3Uw2 B' Bw2 Lw Rw2 R' 3Fw Lw Bw D2 B2 Dw U' Uw R Dw2 3Rw' Dw F Uw2 L2 R D2 L' Rw' 3Uw2
4. Fw' R2 Rw B2 Fw Rw2 Bw' F' D Fw' Bw Rw2 3Uw2 L2 3Uw2 F Dw' 3Fw2 D2 R 3Fw' Rw2 Fw 3Rw' Dw' R2 Uw L' Lw' 3Fw' Bw2 B' 3Rw' B' 3Uw' Lw2 Uw2 U R Fw' B2 R2 L' 3Fw' Uw' 3Rw' Fw Rw 3Fw Rw' Uw' F' Fw2 U' Dw R' Dw2 Uw2 3Rw 3Fw2 Fw' D' Lw Dw' Bw2 3Uw2 Uw2 3Fw' Rw Dw2 B' Lw 3Fw Bw 3Uw' Rw 3Uw' B2 Rw 3Uw
5. Uw2 Rw Uw2 F2 3Uw Lw' B Dw' L2 U2 F' Lw Uw2 Dw2 R B U2 D2 L' Bw 3Uw 3Fw' R' Fw2 L2 B2 3Fw' L 3Rw2 Lw D U' 3Fw Dw' 3Fw' F' 3Uw2 L U2 3Uw' 3Rw' D 3Uw2 B' R' Lw2 Dw' Bw Rw Uw2 Fw' 3Rw2 Lw2 U2 Uw' 3Fw R2 3Uw' Lw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Rw Dw' 3Fw2 L2 3Rw 3Uw D Lw F2 Lw' U 3Uw2 Rw' Uw2 3Rw U B2 F' Rw2





Spoiler: 7x7 Scrambles



7x7
1. Rw 3Rw' B Uw Fw 3Fw2 3Bw2 Rw2 Dw' Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw' D 3Dw L2 Uw' Bw' 3Dw' 3Lw' D' 3Bw' Uw B2 3Bw' Uw2 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 Fw' B2 Rw Uw2 Dw2 3Rw2 L R Uw' 3Uw F' 3Fw2 Lw2 3Uw2 U' Lw2 Dw 3Bw' 3Rw2 3Uw' Lw R2 Bw R' 3Lw' Uw Bw' 3Uw2 F' 3Bw R2 L2 Fw2 U2 Uw L 3Fw D Dw Fw2 3Uw2 Lw' 3Bw' 3Dw' U' 3Lw 3Fw' R2 U R2 Dw' D2 Bw2 L R2 F 3Uw' 3Bw' D2 U 3Rw 3Bw 3Uw 3Rw B2 Fw' 3Uw' L 3Bw2
2. Bw 3Uw 3Dw2 F' U2 Bw R' 3Dw D' 3Lw Rw' Fw' Rw' R 3Uw2 Bw2 Lw Fw Bw2 Dw' 3Uw2 U2 3Dw' 3Bw' Bw2 B Fw' U Uw F Uw' D Lw 3Fw2 3Lw' L2 R' 3Uw2 Lw' D' 3Lw2 U' Bw' Uw' Rw2 3Rw B' Dw Bw D' U2 L' U' Bw' 3Dw2 F Uw2 Rw2 F 3Rw2 L' U Dw B D' 3Rw2 R' 3Lw' U D2 3Fw' B2 D' Bw2 L 3Lw2 Lw' Fw' B' U2 R2 3Bw' Rw B2 U B' Lw' B2 U R 3Lw2 Rw Dw2 3Fw2 Rw Dw' 3Uw' Uw 3Bw' L2
3. Rw2 Bw Lw D2 3Uw R2 D Lw2 3Lw2 F 3Bw' U2 R2 U 3Bw2 3Lw 3Dw Lw Bw R2 F' B 3Rw2 3Dw 3Rw2 Lw Fw' Rw2 3Fw Lw L' F' Rw2 Uw 3Fw Uw2 Rw' Bw Rw' 3Dw' L2 F2 3Rw Dw' Bw2 R' Rw 3Bw 3Uw' Dw2 R Bw' R' 3Uw F2 L Dw' U2 Lw2 Rw' Bw2 B' R Uw' 3Fw2 Dw' Bw R' Uw' L2 U Dw 3Fw 3Dw Fw Rw' F' D2 3Uw' 3Rw 3Fw B 3Rw2 Bw L2 3Dw' 3Fw2 F' Fw2 3Lw Bw 3Lw' Dw2 B' R2 B2 3Uw' Lw' Bw Dw2
4. Uw F2 U 3Uw L2 3Dw F2 R' 3Dw2 3Fw2 3Bw Bw2 3Lw Fw' 3Dw L 3Uw2 Lw F2 R2 B' 3Uw R' Dw' 3Fw2 3Lw2 3Rw2 Rw F' Rw' Uw' Dw2 Bw' 3Bw' 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw F2 3Rw 3Fw2 B' D Fw2 Bw 3Fw 3Uw Dw' F' 3Rw Rw 3Dw Dw Lw 3Rw2 3Fw' D' Dw2 Bw Lw' Dw D' 3Uw' 3Rw' Fw' R2 3Lw Bw' D' L' Dw2 L' 3Dw2 U' 3Lw Fw' Rw2 3Lw' 3Rw U2 3Lw' L' B Fw 3Uw' Lw2 L2 3Lw2 Dw 3Fw 3Rw U2 Bw' Rw2 L 3Lw2 B' 3Rw Fw2 B' 3Uw2
5. Fw2 U2 Dw' 3Bw Uw D2 3Fw Fw2 Lw B' D2 3Bw2 3Rw' 3Lw 3Bw' 3Uw Uw Bw' 3Lw R' Lw Dw' Rw' Dw R L Dw2 3Dw2 B' 3Bw L' Rw' Fw' Uw F' Fw 3Fw' 3Dw R' Rw' L2 3Uw2 D' F' Bw' Dw2 L' Lw2 Bw F Rw' D' Fw2 F Bw D' 3Bw2 Uw 3Lw' U Lw' L2 F2 R2 Lw 3Uw2 Dw' Fw2 R B Fw' Uw2 U B' 3Rw Bw' Dw' Bw D' Lw2 U2 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Dw2 3Uw2 3Bw2 U Uw2 L U' 3Fw 3Lw' U' L2 Uw' 3Fw2 Rw2 F' 3Fw'





Spoiler: Pyraminx Scrambles



Pyraminx
1. U R' B' L' U' L R L' l r' b u'
2. B L' U' B' L' R' L' R l' r' b
3. L' U' L U B L' B L r'
4. B U R U L R U' R' L r' b u
5. L' U' B' R L U' L' B' l' b'





Spoiler: Skewb Scrambles



Skewb
1. L' R B R' U' R B R'
2. B' U' B R B U' B' R U'
3. B' U' R' L R' L' B L' R'
4. U' R B' L' U' L R L'
5. U L' B' U' R L B' R





Spoiler: SQ-1 Scrambles



Square-1
1. (0,2)/ (-3,3)/ (4,1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-4)`/` (3,0)/ (2,-5)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)/ (1,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,-3)
2. (0,-4)/ (-5,4)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-2)`/` (-3,0)/ (3,-1)/ (0,-5)/ (-3,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0)
3. (-5,0)/ (5,2)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)`/` (-3,-3)/ (3,-5)/ (5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/
4. (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (3,0)/ (6,-1)`/` (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (5,-4)
5. (1,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,-3)`/` (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-4)





Spoiler: Megaminx Scrambles



Megaminx
1. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n
2. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n
3. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n
4. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n
5. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n





Spoiler: 3x3 One Handed Scrambles



3x3 One Handed
1. D2 B U2 B' D2 B F2 L2 F' D2 R' D' U' R2 B2 L' F D' U2 L2
2. D2 L B2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 R2 D2 U2 L' U' L D2 B2 R D' B D2
3. U2 R2 D2 B R2 F D2 B' R2 F' R2 U R B2 L' U2 B' L2 F' R
4. U' B2 D2 B' R U2 F' R' B' U' R2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D F2
5. L' B2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 D L' B' F L2 D2 R U2 F2





Spoiler: 3BLD Scrambles



3x3 Blindfolded
1. B2 R2 L F B L' U L2 U2 R' U2 R U2 L' B2 R D2 F2 D2 F' D Rw2 Uw
2. R D L2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 B D' L B' F2 U2 F2 R D Fw' Uw
3. R2 D' R' D B2 D B L F R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 D' Rw' Uw2
4. B' L2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 R2 B F' D B' L' U F R2 B2 L U2 F' Fw
5. F' B' L2 F L' D' F U2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 F2 L' B2 D' R2 Fw' Uw'





Spoiler: Clock Scrambles (just for fun)



Clock (Just for fun)
1. UR2- DR2+ DL1- UL6+ U5+ R5- D3+ L1+ ALL3+ y2 U1- R2- D4+ L1- ALL3+ DR
2. UR3- DR5+ DL4+ UL5- U5+ R4+ D4- L4- ALL2+ y2 U4+ R4+ D0+ L5- ALL4- UR UL
3. UR4+ DR6+ DL3+ UL5+ U5- R1+ D1- L0+ ALL5- y2 U3- R2- D6+ L6+ ALL2+ DL UL
4. UR4- DR2+ DL3+ UL6+ U6+ R1+ D5+ L5- ALL1+ y2 U0+ R5- D4- L3+ ALL2+ UL
5. UR4+ DR2- DL1- UL5+ U3+ R4+ D3- L2- ALL2- y2 U2+ R3- D2- L3+ ALL1+ UR DR



This will all be under the opening post as well.

Best of luck everyone. This will definitely not go over a week this time .


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 20, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Hello Everyone. Glad that there is a great interest in the leagues. I can assure you that it will continue. Unfortunately I do not have as much time to put into cubing as many others here on the forums, but hopefully the leagues will be a good way to keep us all motivated.
> 
> Here are the scrambles for Week 1!
> Scrambles
> ...


at least we think


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 20, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Hello Everyone. Glad that there is a great interest in the leagues. I can assure you that it will continue. Unfortunately I do not have as much time to put into cubing as many others here on the forums, but hopefully the leagues will be a good way to keep us all motivated.
> 
> Here are the scrambles for Week 1!
> Scrambles
> ...


can i do it?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 20, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> can i do it?



Is this with regards to competing within the leagues.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 20, 2020)

yes


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 20, 2020)

i forgot to do the qualification so can i still join or


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 20, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> yes



If you can post your times for the scrambles in the opening post within the next day or so (soon), I *may* be able to slip you in the leagues. If you have any questions, feel free to let myself or Mo_A2244 know.

Your times will not result in someone else losing a spot on their designated league, but will result in the league expanding in size. The more the merrier.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 20, 2020)

unfortunately i cant find my cubes right now but i will post my results in about an hour


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 20, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> unfortunately i cant find my cubes right now but i will post my results in about an hour


No worries
Best of luck
Please do the "Qualifying" scrambles found in the first post on this thread, and use the table format found in previous posts when sharing your results.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 20, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> No worries
> Best of luck
> Please do the "Qualifying" scrambles found in the first post on this thread, and use the table format found in previous posts when sharing your results.


ya will do mate


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 20, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-20
avg of 5: 26.52

Time List:
1. 26.49 
2. (28.69) 
3. (21.32) 
4. 27.72 
5. 25.35 3x3 times its the only event im doing


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 20, 2020)

so im in?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 20, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> so im in?



Sure. I'll get you into a league very soon. For now, feel free to try out this weeks scrambles (Week 1) and let us know what you get. Best of luck.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 20, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-20
avg of 5: 25.36

Time List:
1. 22.05 
2. (21.79) 
3. 27.00 
4. (27.80) 
5. 27.04


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 20, 2020)

there you go
also i had a doubt once the competitors are put into leagues there are weeks and is it like each week is a seperate comp or are they all tied in together somehow?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 20, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> there you go
> also i had a doubt once the competitors are put into leagues there are weeks and is it like each week is a seperate comp or are they all tied in together somehow?



It's all in the opening post.
Cubers gain points depending on their position each week and the highest total wins, and some cubers will be promoted / demoted to different leagues depending on their results.


----------



## Zubin Park (Jul 20, 2020)

Thanks for organizing this @Zain_A24!


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 20, 2020)

Zubin Park said:


> Thanks for organizing this @Zain_A24!


With a little help from me this became, what it is now.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 20, 2020)

Why do I not have a league placement for 4x4, but it says I'm in League 3 on the rankings?

EDIT: Another question, are people going to move up and down leagues if they get better or worse in the standings? I just started doing Yau on 4x4, so my times are a lot slower than they were for the qualifying round.

EDIT 2: Thanks for making this competition, it is very well organized and I am excited to compete in the future!


----------



## Rafaello (Jul 20, 2020)

Are we using same table to submit results as in qualifying? @Zain_A24 @Mo_A2244
Also, thanks for running this league.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Why do I not have a league placement for 4x4, but it says I'm in League 3 on the rankings?
> 
> EDIT: Another question, are people going to move up and down leagues if they get better or worse in the standings? I just started doing Yau on 4x4, so my times are a lot slower than they were for the qualifying round.
> 
> EDIT 2: Thanks for making this competition, it is very well organized and I am excited to compete in the future!



Just fixed it. The ranking sheet was correct but for some reason the league placement page had a "-" to your name despite you putting together a great set of 4x4 solves. League 3 it is for now, although you were very close to League 2 and I am sure I will see a lot of progression and rising through the leagues. Also, I've realised I spelt your name incorrectly, I will change that. Thanks for your kind words.

Every four weeks, the top of the leagues will rise up and the people at the bottom will drop down to what will hopefully result in closer and more engaging competition than what we have seen in traditional competitions. Best of luck.



Rafaello said:


> Are we using same table to submit results as in qualifying? @Zain_A24 @Mo_A2244
> Also, thanks for running this league.



I think the previous tables should be fine, as long as "Week 1" has been mentioned somewhere in the post to avoid confusion.
Also, leaving the rows of the events you are not competing in on the table also helps considerably.

EDIT:
If anyone spots any errors in the scrambles, results or other aspects of the league,please don't hesitate to let myself or Mo_A2244 know.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 20, 2020)

*TIMES*

Name - @BenChristman1
Cult - Qiyi Club (Rank: Fanboy)
Round - 1


EventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average2x2(4.469)(5.910)4.6445.1484.5644.7853x314.755(14.069)19.72119.288(20.527)17.7714x41:31.622(1:27.658)1:43.182(1:45.824)1:42.3721:39.0595x5(2:12.862)(2:28.481)2:19.0652:19.3452:22.2552:20.2226x6------------------7x7------------------Pyraminx10.728+8.815(4.528)(12.256)6.5278.690Skewb(13.091)15.04213.343(16.917)15.08114.489Square 1(53.605)(33.456)53.03647.11642.18347.445Megaminx2:03.250(1:55.686)(2:11.392)2:10.2101:55.8382:03.0993x3 One Handed39.78041.267(45.236)(39.300)41.81340.9533x3 Blindfolded------------------

I've decided I'm not doing 6x6 because it's just so time-consuming. Sorry if this messes anything up.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 20, 2020)

Name - fun at the joy
Round - Week 1

Times:

EventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average2x23.43(4.72)3.303.47(3.03)*3.40*3x39.75(12.26)9.149.18(7.70)*9.36*4x438.9543.0745.93(37.69)(50.43)*42.65*5x51:16.68(1:10.07)1:17.831:19.78(1:21.48)*1:18.10*6x63:05.902:49.30(2:38.21)3:11.08(3:11.44)*3:02.09*7x74:21.31(4:33.39)4:27.494:13.04(3:43.27)*4:20.61*Pyraminx5.546.18(4.25)(7.63)4.47*5.40*Skewb(6.24)(20.50)7.428.557.14*7.70*Square 120.6019.6121.17(21.40)(18.47)*20.46*Megaminx(1:32.33)(1:37.90)1:33.241:35.151:35.09*1:34.49*3x3 One Handed(25.77)18.5819.33(16.65)18.82*18.91*3x3 Blindfolded1:06.26(1:00.12)(DNF (1:13.05))1:08.911:01.76*1:05.64*Clock12.0112.2013.35(14.67)(10.60)*12.52*


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Jul 20, 2020)

Name: Wearephamily1719
Week: 1

Times:

Event:Time 1Time2Time 3TIme 4Time 5Average2x2(5.56)4.70(3.19)4.565.474.913x312.11(11.80)(16.72)13.0213.2812.804x452.55(1:03.04)55.06(48.87)50.6852.765x52:37.74(2:56.07)2:36.262:45.28(2:35.71)2:39.76Pyraminx6.42(8.57)(4.48)8.044.526.33Skewb7.729.18(6.56)(9.67)6.947.95Square-1(35.05)30.2925.39(23.29)31.1128.933x3 One Handed35.0035.22(29.85)(48.81)34.4434.89


----------



## ProStar (Jul 20, 2020)

How am I first in Pyra lol someone good compete please


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 20, 2020)

*Name - Nmile7300
Round - 1


Times:*

*Event**Time 1**Time 2**Time 3**Time 4**Time 5**Average**2x2**X**X**X**X**X**X**3x3**11.18**9.55**9.33**7.23**7.76**8.88**4x4**39.77**37.10**33.63**34.89**34.44**35.48**5x5**1:05.09**1:08.57**1:13.26**1:06.12**59.63**1:06.59**6x6**2:12.24**2:09.70**2:07.16**2:20.99**2:17.71**2:13.22**7x7**Pyraminx**3.51**3.97**2.16**3.79**2.69**3.33**Skewb**X**X**X**X**X**X**Square 1**19.17**24.08**23.78**19.13**18.52**20.69**Megaminx**1:18.63**1:07.30**1:12.58**1:10.11**1:03.73**1:10.00**3x3 One Handed**20.64**14.46**21.46**19.74**17.51**19.30**3x3 Blindfolded**X**X**X**X**X**X*


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 20, 2020)

*Name - * CyoobietheCuber
*Round - *1

2H:

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-20
avg of 5: 15.25 Eww

Time List:
1. 15.95 D L' B' U2 F D2 F2 L2 B' D2 F' D2 F' U B2 L F2 R U' F2
2. 14.49 D F U L U R' B U B' D2 L2 B D2 F U2 F L2 D2 R2 U2
3. (19.00) B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 F2 L' U' R' D' B F U' R2
4. (12.94) D' L2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D' F R B U F L' B' D'
5. 15.32 D F2 D U L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U L' B' D2 F2 U' F U' R D2

OH:

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-20
avg of 5: 26.42

Time List:
1. (30.61) D2 B U2 B' D2 B F2 L2 F' D2 R' D' U' R2 B2 L' F D' U2 L2
2. 25.52 D2 L B2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 R2 D2 U2 L' U' L D2 B2 R D' B D2
3. 28.17 U2 R2 D2 B R2 F D2 B' R2 F' R2 U R B2 L' U2 B' L2 F' R
4. 25.56 U' B2 D2 B' R U2 F' R' B' U' R2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D F2
5. (23.72) L' B2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 D L' B' F L2 D2 R U2 F2


----------



## Rafaello (Jul 21, 2020)

*Name - Rafaello
Cult - none
Round - Week 1*


Times:

EventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average2x23.235(3.091)(3.839)3.4673.680*3.461*3x3(10.097)11.12910.973(11.973)11.406*11.169*4x4(50.828)(48.137)48.36050.30748.721*49.129*5x52:22.681(2:18.031)2:20.0132:21.747(2:27.564)*2:21.480*6x65:01.730(5:50.070)5:02.4674:58.164(4:49.231)*5:00.787*7x78:46.3718:56.653(9:15.841)8:38.694(8:21.631)*8:47.239*Pyraminx3.074(3.631)(1.580)3.5322.836*3.147*Skewb4.2545.858(3.761)(5.971)5.538*5.217*Square 129.169(30.992)30.89228.899(27.298)*29.653*Megaminx(1:51.541)1:55.736(2:00.241)1:53.2241:56.121*1:55.027*3x3 One Handed25.538(25.844)25.817(24.439)24.846*25.400*3x3 Blindfolded3:08.860(DNF(2:47.255))DNF(3:27.966)*(3:05.894)*3:41.898*DNF*Clock(14.761)14.31114.68914.652(11.222)*14.551*

I will compete in every event.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 21, 2020)

*Name: Micah Morrison*
*Round: Week 1*
*Times:*


EventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average2x23.2627.8984.9913.5757.5795.382 lol3x37.73510.5658.4747.1517.9888.0664x428.01930.69036.47932.92135.73633.1165x56x62:08.3112:07.9172:06.2082:01.0052:15.7792:07.4797x7Pyraminx11.0315.8404.8399.85710.442+8.713SkewbSquare 115.16916.60014.74119.67612.18415.503Megaminx3x3 One Handed15.49816.87718.71721.44619.70218.4323x3 Blindfolded2:19.175DNFDNFDNFDNF2:19.175


----------



## SlothmanCubing (Jul 22, 2020)

*Name: Slothman Cubing
Round: Week 1*
*Times:*

EventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average2x28.274.435.244.307.355.673x318.4816.4418.8524.1419.2218.854x41:13.181:31.8358.141:14.491:4.0941:12.255x56x67x7PyraminxSkewbSquare 1Megaminx3x3 One Handed49.0139.3032.9338.9752.4042.423x3 Blindfolded

Pretty good 3x3, meh 2x2, good OH and probably the most inconsistent 4x4 average I've ever done. Nice Sub-1, tho


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 22, 2020)

*Name - Sub1Hour
Cult - Gone, Reduced to Atoms
Round - Week 1*


Times:

EventTime 1Time 2Time 3Time 4Time 5Average2x2(4.10)3.473.39(2.68)3.413.423x3(13.93)(8.63)11.3912.5112.0611.994x447.8752.59(44.47)(53.02)45.6848.715x51:22.56(1:37.68)(1:14.49)1:17.721:19.571:19.956x6(2:20.95)2:29.842:21.542:25.58(2:31.86)2:25.657x73:47.483:40.23(3:37.31)3:40.86(3:53.22)3:42.86Pyraminx4.395.29(3.20)4.80(7.46)4.83Skweeb(11.20)5.01(4.70)8.594.776.12Square 19.889.42(7.21)(10.75)9.739.68Megaminx1:26.74(1:30.33)1:21.021:20.84(1:19.15)1:22.873x3 One-Handed18.74(25.98)(15.58)21.7717.9519.82Clock14.4116.40(16.97)16.62(13.69)15.81


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 22, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> *Name - Sub1Hour
> Cult - Gone, Reduced to Atoms
> Round - Week 1*
> 
> ...


Lol gone reduced to atoms 
That's sums it up


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 27, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> Lol gone reduced to atoms
> That's sums it up


Facts. It got a little more serious then I would've liked but it was fun while it lasted.

Also, when does week 2 start?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 27, 2020)

*Name - Owen Morrison*
_*Cult - Qiyi Club
Round - Qualifying*_

Will edit as I do more events.

*Times:*

*Event**Time 1**Time 2**Time 3**Time 4**Time 5**Average**2x2**3x3*11.689.259.939.9813.0510.53*4x4**5x5**6x6**7x7**Pyraminx*7.718.295.487.496.34*Skewb**Square 1**Megaminx*44.6747.4951.1743.9943.6645.38*3x3 One Handed**3x3 Blindfolded*


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 27, 2020)

@Zain_A24 have you considered possibly getting a cube store to sponsor the competition and provide prizes?


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 28, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> @Zain_A24 have you considered possibly getting a cube store to sponsor the competition and provide prizes?


Hi
We have considered sponsoring the competition, but we thought that would encourage cheating for some people on some occasions.
Sorry.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 28, 2020)

We could require uncut videos for people who win like at cubing at home and other online comps.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 28, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> We could require uncut videos for people who win like at cubing at home and other online comps.


Having a video for each solve, each event and each person would be a lot of video to sift through, and simpler is better


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 28, 2020)

Only people know know they have a chance at winning something would have to video that round.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 28, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Only people know know they have a chance at winning something would have to video that round.


It would still take them several hours to watch all the videos to make sure no one cheated, and nothing is preventing people from drilling the scrambles before they take a video.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 28, 2020)

And Micah would get even more money every week. They would probably have to start taxing it.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 28, 2020)

Yeah you guys are right it would probably be more trouble than it is worth. It was mainly just an idea for discussion.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 2, 2020)

RIP again...


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> RIP again...



Unfortunately it had to happen.

Doing the leagues in this format in which competitors enter times which have to manually entered to spreadsheet and given points allocations in addition to visuals was something that unfortunately myself and Mo_A2244 wouldn't have been able to handle, with our various duties within cubing such as our reviews (a lot on the way) as well as the fact that we are working on a commercial game on the sidelines.

Myself and Mo_A2244 are currently working alongside the speedsolving team to help implement a league-style format to the already standing forum competition, which will hopefully get me motivated to continue working on web development. I will let you all know if that goes ahead and when you can take part. Thanks for all the support and we are glad that it gained the level of interest it did over such a short timeframe.


----------

